# Firmware Build 2018.26.1 62e5afa (7/20/18)



## Twiglett

Ok
I just got a new update
2018.26.1
Can confirm lock confirmation sounds


----------



## GDN

Twiglett said:


> Ok
> I just got a new update
> 2018.26.1
> Can confirm lock confirmation sounds


That is pretty cool and I'm going to go out on a limb and post in this thread. I just got a software update but I'm not at home and don't have the car with me. Just sucks but will be home in a couple of hours. If you got 26.1 we need a new thread and hoping that is what I have waiting at home as well.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This build was just posted for a Model 3 owner in California.


----------



## Point 3

I just got it too


----------



## RIP_OPEC

got the update notification exactly 30 minutes ago. probably widespread distribution


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Can one of you share release notes on this one?

EDIT: never mind, found it on Twitter


----------



## GDN

26.1 has already hit 8 model 3’s on Teslafi. Looking big.


----------



## Twiglett

This seemed to appear and roll out pretty fast, hopefully its going wide.
Going to submitting bug reports for stuff as it arrives


----------



## Justmurr

I just got it (26.1) about an hour ago and have been playing with summon ....so cool.
Love how the mirrors stay folded during summon since that's where I was mostly concerned with my garage.

Love the lock confirm sound too... the subtle little [beep] of the horn.


----------



## GDN

Made it home and installed - 26.1 now. Very cool stuff. Will have to go play in a few.


----------



## iChris93

So if I’m taking delivery on Wednesday, what firmware should I expect on it?


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> So if I'm taking delivery on Wednesday, what firmware should I expect on it?


Could vary widely. Currently the latest is now 26.1, if you don't have that I think it would be within your right to ask for the latest at delivery. (Note - if they find problems it could get pulled or updated between now and then.) Once delivered you become part of the pool, early testers, wide release, etc. you never know when you'll get it, but a new car at delivery I'd ask for the latest. I'd think there is a good chance that inspection and cleaning of your car before delivery they would get this on for you.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Could vary widely. Currently the latest is now 26.1, if you don't have that I think it would be within your right to ask for the latest at delivery. (Note - if they find problems it could get pulled or updated between now and then.) Once delivered you become part of the pool, early testers, wide release, etc. you never know when you'll get it, but a new car at delivery I'd ask for the latest. I'd think there is a good chance that inspection and cleaning of your car before delivery they would get this on for you.


Thanks! How would I request the latest? Do it before hand or when I get there?


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> Thanks! How would I request the latest? Do it before hand or when I get there?


I'd check when I get there - it will be at the bottom of your app screen, if it isn't 26.1 I'd just ask.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I'd check when I get there - it will be at the bottom of your app screen, if it isn't 26.1 I'd just ask.


Okay. I wasn't sure how long the update takes so didn't know if they'd do it during delivery.


----------



## GDN

One quick first note. I'm watching the car connection to my network with Fing and the Wifi/MAC address is registered to LG Electronics, so they built the Wifi portion at least if that matters to those bit heads that are digging into the details.


----------



## Brokedoc

iChris93 said:


> So if I'm taking delivery on Wednesday, what firmware should I expect on it?


Agree with @GDN that if your car isn't delivered with 26.1, they can push it and you can install it when you get home. @JWardell had this situation when he picked up his car earlier this week but as you see, updates are a continual thing.

In fact, 26.1 has already hit almost 6% after only a few hours so it definitely looks to be a wide release. More than half of Model 3 owners are still running 21.9 and an unlucky 3% are still on 18.13!


----------



## Reliev

@iChris93 I would just ask is this 26.1 you will also see it on the app on your phone and when you touch the Tesla logo on your screen


----------



## NEO

I asked my ISA before delivery to please have the latest software installed before I picked it up. It never hurts to be proactive


----------



## MGallo

I’m glad you can turn this on or off. I usually like it off, but with walk away lock, more times than not I am looking back to see if the mirrors folded so maybe I’ll like it on. I don’t have it yet and I’m not on Teslafi.


----------



## Brokedoc

NEO said:


> I asked my ISA before delivery to please have the latest software installed before I picked it up. It never hurts to be proactive


The ISA is usually in Vegas or some centralized location and doesn't have contact with your car. Your local DS would be the person to ask beforehand or during pickup, just have them push it and you should get it soon and install it when you get home.


----------



## NEO

Brokedoc said:


> The ISA is usually in Vegas or some centralized location and doesn't have contact with your car. Your local DS would be the person to ask beforehand or during pickup, just have them push it and you should get it soon and install it when you get home.


Right, I meant to say the DS. Our local SC was very helpful throughout the whole delivery process. Now give me my update please! We live in Arizona and could really use the cabin overheat protection. Going to be 117 next week


----------



## ncsmith4

I figured they’d eventually HAVE TO have the car make a noise on lock because the folding mirrors are exclusive to the “premium package.” So the 35k Model 3 won’t have them and would need SOME way to acknowledge a locked car.


----------



## Brokedoc

Can anyone check to see if the farting unicorn is back on the Easter Egg screen in 26.1? Elon just tweeted a resolution with the artist.

Maybe it will come back on the next update?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020514710549028864


----------



## Derik

Man. I’m still sitting on 21.9. I feel like I’m being left out here now. Come on 26.1. I could have used summon today!


----------



## cali_wete

From 21.9 straight to 26.1. I'm excited about the summon.


----------



## Reliev

Stoked about this saw it on Reddit

Model 3 : 2016.26 fixes a bluetooth phone call echo problem, map rendering fixed, smoother EAP, USB root exploit patched, CAN bus root exploit patched, WiFi SSID scan issue fixed, Slacker and podcast song pause issue fixed. Summon issues fixed relating to backing out of very tight spaces ( no sudden steering ). Add feature to use horn to signal lock/unlock/failed lock of doors.


----------



## Chan B

So how does this updating work ? is it by region or random guess or production number. when can I expect my update since this software has enough bugs where I have to restart the center screen 2 or 3 times a day. I had to already call tesla 3 days after delivery. hope this new update fixes some issues.


----------



## Reliev

@chan.rhc live similar area central florida .

It's random for now this is supposed to change down the road where if you are connected to WiFi you can connect to it and request a download I've had my car a few months now what is requiring you to restart so much? I've never done it yet . Most recently the call issues have happened with Bluetooth but in previous versions it never did before this update should fix it. Also if you just got your car you should according to 2 different techs get it first if you are connected to WiFi this is true for the s and x so I believe it is the case with the 3 like I was told.

As far as the update process I would connect to wifi if you haven't yet. 
You get a push notification in the Tesla app .then you walk to your car select install .You get a timer that shows 2 minutes .you can rush this by tapping 3x. 20-30 minutes (depending on the size of the update) you will have the new software installed I've had 5 myself and it's always like a Christmas gift to me .

As far as something being buggy they will fix it we are early adopters


----------



## Chan B

relidtm said:


> @chan.rhc live similar area central florida .
> 
> It's random for now this is supposed to change down the road where if you are connected to WiFi you can connect to it and request a download I've had my car a few months now what is requiring you to restart so much? I've never done it yet . Most recently the call issues have happened with Bluetooth but in previous versions it never did before this update should fix it. Also if you just got your car you should according to 2 different techs get it first if you are connected to WiFi this is true for the s and x so I believe it is the case with the 3 like I was told.
> 
> As far as the update process I would connect to wifi if you haven't yet.
> You get a push notification in the Tesla app .then you walk to your car select install .You get a timer that shows 2 minutes .you can rush this by tapping 3x. 20-30 minutes (depending on the size of the update) you will have the new software installed I've had 5 myself and it's always like a Christmas gift to me .
> 
> As far as something being buggy they will fix it we are early adopters


Well things that cause me to restart the MCU/ Center Screen.
1) Garage Home-link turns green and sometimes randomly doesn't send the signal when tapped
2) Search for music and sometime it shows error and drops the LTE. 
3) Disconnects and Deletes my iPhone from bluetooth Restart fixes that 
4) lastly; Parking Break on Icon and No windshield washer fluid icon both show up even when fluid is full.

Thats what I had to deal with 1,2,4 happened most often. 3 happened once. since I got the car a week ago.


----------



## PTC Gator

26.1 was pushed to my car last night. I’m not on Teslafi, just wanted to add another data point.


----------



## Matt Davis

Found a video of the lock/unlock confirmation for those of us still waiting on the update: 




Hard to tell how loud it is, but I suspect I'm gonna have to opt out of this particular feature to keep from driving my family nuts late at night. I was hoping this feature would reveal an external-facing speaker for soft chirps, future pedestrian warning signals, etc, but looks like no joy...


----------



## Reliev

@Chan B sorry to hear that sucks .I think someone else posted about the break and windshield wiper fluid in another thread I believe @SoFlaModel3 might know. The lte issue should be fixed in this new update. The deleting iPhone I havent heard of that has anyone else?

And wow on the garage door opener never heard of that either I've been on here a while has anyone else ? I know my garage doroon my rental is very old it only allowed 2 remotes so I stopped right then and there .

Well one of those issues should be fixed I'd imagine the windshield wiper fluid one was fixed in an update but I'm not sure what version are you running?

I only have 2 issues the lte dropping and the phone calls .


----------



## GDN

The horn lock/unlock is not too loud. Amazing they get such a chirp out of it. With the rumors that the car already has hardware for making some sort of noise when driving under a certain speed I thought they would use that technology. More like a beeper device of some sort. They used the horn though, just not a full blast.


----------



## RelaxisYo

iChris93 said:


> So if I'm taking delivery on Wednesday, what firmware should I expect on it?


I had 2018.24.7 on mine when I got it on Monday.


----------



## RelaxisYo

Brokedoc said:


> Agree with @GDN that if your car isn't delivered with 26.1, they can push it and you can install it when you get home. @JWardell had this situation when he picked up his car earlier this week but as you see, updates are a continual thing.
> 
> In fact, 26.1 has already hit almost 6% after only a few hours so it definitely looks to be a wide release. More than half of Model 3 owners are still running 21.9 and an unlucky 3% are still on 18.13!
> 
> View attachment 11832


So where did you find that sheet showing the versions and the cars? How do you go about forcing the upgrade to the next version or having the go out to get it? Finally, is there a place where we can see the versions and features?


----------



## Ken Voss

Got this release last night, sound at lock is a short horn chirp, would be nice to have an alternative sound. I now have WiFi set up and good to go. 

Summon is a fun toy but not sure how often I will actually use it. It parks the car centered in its space, in my case that's between a wall and another car. My preference is to hug the wall so I have more room between cars but you cant do that with Summon


----------



## RelaxisYo

Ken Voss said:


> Got this release last night, sound at lock is a short horn chirp, would be nice to have an alternative sound. I now have WiFi set up and good to go.
> 
> Summon is a fun toy but not sure how often I will actually use it. It parks the car centered in its space, in my case that's between a wall and another car. My preference is to hug the wall so I have more room between cars but you cant do that with Summon


Actually, summon is really good if you park in the garage and want it to pull out to get in. My garage is tight so this works out to be a great feature for me.


----------



## Thunder7ga

Ken Voss said:


> ....sound at lock is a short horn chirp, would be nice to have an alternative sound.


It should be something other than the horn. I thought these had a "external speaker" for future use where it could be something more pleasing (and able to set volume level).


----------



## GDN

RelaxisYo said:


> So where did you find that sheet showing the versions and the cars? How do you go about forcing the upgrade to the next version or having the go out to get it? Finally, is there a place where we can see the versions and features?


That sheet with versions is from teslafi.com. @Brokedoc subscribes I believe. There is some very good things you can do and see if you subscribe. I don't subscribe, but they still let non-subscribers see the software downloads and number of cars on each release. Note these numbers are only reporting on Teslafi registered cars, not the entire fleet. So it is a representation, but a pretty good representation.

At this time you can not force the next release of software, but Elon says that option will come to us some day.


----------



## Brokedoc

RelaxisYo said:


> So where did you find that sheet showing the versions and the cars? How do you go about forcing the upgrade to the next version or having the go out to get it? Finally, is there a place where we can see the versions and features?


The screenshot of versions is for TeslaFi members. You can use [mod edit - referral removed] for referral to get 4 weeks of trial (vs 2 weeks for no referral)

You currently cannot force an upgrade. Promised in a future release. It's completely random now but if more than a month or 2 pass without an upgrade, you can politely request from your SvC. Also, every time you car is serviced, they should push the most recent FW.

I used to keep a running list of versions and significant feature ads but I stopped updating it a few months back. Too many changes to keep up with...


----------



## MGallo

Chan B said:


> Well things that cause me to restart the MCU/ Center Screen.
> 1) Garage Home-link turns green and sometimes randomly doesn't send the signal when tapped
> 2) Search for music and sometime it shows error and drops the LTE.
> 3) Disconnects and Deletes my iPhone from bluetooth Restart fixes that
> 4) lastly; Parking Break on Icon and No windshield washer fluid icon both show up even when fluid is full.
> 
> Thats what I had to deal with 1,2,4 happened most often. 3 happened once. since I got the car a week ago.


1) Had that for the first time yesterday. I just backed up closer. Sometimes it won't work automatically but it has always worked when I push the button (unless I'm too far away like yesterday).

2) just tap the album art and it should play.

3) this has happened but I either turn Bluetooth off on the phone and/or wait and it shows up again (not sure if park or lock/unlock or something else does it). Haven't tried restart to fix it.

4) haven't had (or noticed) this issue.

All that said, I have rebooted the screen only once or twice in 3 1/2 months when it stayed black and didn't wake up.


----------



## Kcharwood

Went from .21 to .26 today. Finally!


----------



## lairdb

Matt Davis said:


> Hard to tell how loud it is, but I suspect I'm gonna have to opt out of this particular feature to keep from driving my family nuts late at night. I was hoping this feature would reveal an external-facing speaker for soft chirps, future pedestrian warning signals, etc, but looks like no joy...





GDN said:


> The horn lock/unlock is not too loud. Amazing they get such a chirp out of it. With the rumors that the car already has hardware for making some sort of noise when driving under a certain speed I thought they would use that technology. More like a beeper device of some sort. They used the horn though, just not a full blast.





Thunder7ga said:


> It should be something other than the horn. I thought these had a "external speaker" for future use where it could be something more pleasing (and able to set volume level).


One of the teardowns (Munro's?) indicated that there was an obvious place for the pedestrian warning speaker, and wiring for it, but it wasn't populated yet.


----------



## GDN

lairdb said:


> One of the teardowns (Munro's?) indicated that there was an obvious place for the pedestrian warning speaker, and wiring for it, but it wasn't populated yet.


Thanks, didn't know it wasn't there. I thought there were reports it was already there, just not used as there are no laws requiring it. A new law could not force a retrofit. I guess they just figure it is coming and may have to add it some day for future cars.


----------



## BayAreaModel3Owner

We had to take our 3 to a service center in LA today. Received an alert saying emergency braking was disabled, traction control as well. What bugged me the most was that regenerative braking was completely gone. Went directly to the center close to Santa Monica Blvd, they performed the two finger salute and it was fixed, but to be careful they checked the entire car and then downloaded 2018.26.1 for us (we were on 21.9). Thanks to Tesla for great service!!


----------



## y6000

Newbie here. just took delivery yesterday, and it has this 26.1 installed. lock confirm sound works. but odd to mine is that the mirror is not folded automatically after locked. Am I missing setting somewhere or has anyone experience same? will reboot console solve this issue?


----------



## iChris93

y6000 said:


> Newbie here. just took delivery yesterday, and it has this 26.1 installed. lock confirm sound works. but odd to mine is that the mirror is not folded automatically after locked. Am I missing setting somewhere or has anyone experience same? will reboot console solve this issue?


See the screenshot attached from the manual for auto folding settings.


----------



## GDN

From the manual:
Walk Away Lock Doors and trunks can automatically lock whenever you walk away carrying your authenticated phone. When the doors lock, the exterior lights flash once and the mirrors fold (if equipped with the premium package and Fold Mirrors is on).

So you likely need to check the mirrors section and make sure that the "Fold Mirrors" is turned on. Once you do that they will likely fold automatically when you lock the car.

EDIT: @iChris93 beat me to it and shows the navigation for getting to the mirror settings.


----------



## CleanEV

I am guessing that everyone who gets an update or notification thereof are connected to WiFi?

The reason I say this is that Tesla may not push an update over LTE. Does anyone happen to know how big the updates are?


----------



## Reliev

@CleanEV tesla does push the updates over LTE but I think that is going to be only critical updates after this big update that is rumored.. but right now if 2 cars "randomly" get the same update request then the one with the wifi gets priority that's how my mobile service guy explained it to me.

This of it like an android update when your provider pushes it out it's a small batch then it grows.

as far as the updates I have no idea I am running a data monitor on it once one hits ill feel free to share, I have noticed its always downloading about ~20mb and uploading 3mb every day roughly.


----------



## slacker775

Just picked up my M3 yesterday with 24.8. Was out and about all day and finally got home late when I realized that if I got connected to Wifi, I might get 26.1 faster. I ran down and got connected and my Google WiFi immediately showed the car pulling down at about 29mbs so I knew it was snagging the update. A few minutes later I had the notification. It’s all working like a champ.


----------



## Reliev

hmm from a few new post I wonder if people with 26.1 are getting it faster still on 24.7


----------



## SoFlaModel3

slacker775 said:


> Just picked up my M3 yesterday with 24.8. Was out and about all day and finally got home late when I realized that if I got connected to Wifi, I might get 26.1 faster. I ran down and got connected and my Google WiFi immediately showed the car pulling down at about 29mbs so I knew it was snagging the update. A few minutes later I had the notification. It's all working like a champ.


I think this is just a coincidence. My car connects to WiFi everyday and I don't have 26.1.


----------



## tivoboy

mother of god let this fix the bluetooth echo bug/issue once and for all!!.


----------



## sakaike

relidtm said:


> @Chan B sorry to hear that sucks .I think someone else posted about the break and windshield wiper fluid in another thread I believe @SoFlaModel3 might know. The lte issue should be fixed in this new update. The deleting iPhone I havent heard of that has anyone else?
> 
> And wow on the garage door opener never heard of that either I've been on here a while has anyone else ? I know my garage doroon my rental is very old it only allowed 2 remotes so I stopped right then and there .
> 
> Well one of those issues should be fixed I'd imagine the windshield wiper fluid one was fixed in an update but I'm not sure what version are you running?
> 
> I only have 2 issues the lte dropping and the phone calls .


Both the Homelink issue and the brake/washer fluid warning icons are "things" that many owners have experienced and have their own threads on this forum. I experience them both and hope that future updates (maybe this one?) addresses one or both. I'm on 24.1 since delivery a couple of weeks ago and while neither are showstoppers, they are rather annoying (especially the Homelink one).


----------



## Jaspal

@Chan B @relidtm @MGallo

So I have some similar issues to Chan here. 
1. The garage door doesn't open sometimes so I have to do a reset. Just like this video below. It's a known problem and IDK why tesla hasn't fixed this.






2. Some settings on the model 3 don't save all the time. One time I had selected walk away lock and it closed. But then the next day I tried it, it didnt work. I went back to the car and checked what was wrong, it was toggled off. 
3. Fluid Washer warning. 
4. Parking Break on warning. Goes away after driving for 1-2 min.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> The horn lock/unlock is not too loud. Amazing they get such a chirp out of it. With the rumors that the car already has hardware for making some sort of noise when driving under a certain speed I thought they would use that technology. More like a beeper device of some sort. They used the horn though, just not a full blast.


I really want to use this but alas I love Walk Away lock more. I dont want to have to mess with the menus daily to park in my garage to keep the horn from sound as I come and go, or just fetch something or just sit in it as I am want to do 
I REALLY REALLY REALLY want a GeoFence so that my car doesn't lock in the garage.

Unless someone out there has a solution for this


----------



## LUXMAN

tivoboy said:


> mother of god let this fix the bluetooth echo bug/issue once and for all!!.


Yeah but it only on the callers end , I say let the wife hear what I gotta listen to!


----------



## Reliev

I tend to agree but the problem is my wife and kid want to close the door or if I do it they say I am worried about my car. I've had the car running a couple of times because the door wasn't close right. I might have to leave this on so I know it's closed I don't go out late anymore and if I do its usually a Lyft. How loud is the horn if its too loud and I get complaints, of course, I will toggle this setting. I'm glad the dates are on this thread because come Sept 20 if I don't have it I'm texting my advisor haha


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> I tend to agree but the problem is my wife and kid want to close the door or if I do it they say I am worried about my car. I've had the car running a couple of times because the door wasn't close right. I might have to leave this on so I know it's closed I don't go out late anymore and if I do its usually a Lyft. How loud is the horn if its too loud and I get complaints, of course, I will toggle this setting. I'm glad the dates are on this thread because come Sept 20 if I don't have it I'm texting my advisor haha


Well, I leave the house most days between 4 and 5 am for either the gym or work, so unhappy wife, unhappy life.

What did I miss about September 20th?


----------



## Maynerd

Man I still don't have the update to enable summon!


----------



## iChris93

LUXMAN said:


> Well, I leave the house most days between 4 and 5 am for either the gym or work, so unhappy wife, unhappy life.
> 
> What did I miss about September 20th?


I'm guessing 2 months after release?


----------



## AndyN

Looking at teslafi, it appears 2018.26.1 downloads are dead in the water. Only two today to Model 3's - and those were very early this morning - none during daylight hours ... sigh. Wonder what the issue is.


----------



## NoMercy4you

Guess we have to wait for .2 :/


----------



## Point 3

tivoboy said:


> mother of god let this fix the bluetooth echo bug/issue once and for all!!.


Mine has been ok for 3 days now.
I'm hoping that was it.


----------



## slasher016

Maynerd said:


> Man I still don't have the update to enable summon!


Same I'm still stuck on 20.9. I went to the service center to try the "connect to wifi" trick but it apparently isn't going to work for me as it's been two days and no update .


----------



## GDN

tivoboy said:


> mother of god let this fix the bluetooth echo bug/issue once and for all!!.


26.1 downloaded and installed Friday night. I was the passenger or driver of the car all weekend. This morning as it went off to work I made one short call in to the driver of the car and NO ECHO !! Only one short call, but I'll take it. Will see as the week progresses. Hope that it is gone.


----------



## Reliev

@LUXMAN I was told a rough rule of thumb is waiting 2 months to ask for an update...also by around that time this promised huge august update should hopefully be pushed this is Elon time so it could be later around September 

and yes @iChris93 i was implying 2 months I tend to be short when I am on my phone but for some reason this forum makes me ramble.


----------



## Jaspal

Called the Dublin-Amador service center yesterday to get 26.1 pushed to me and I needed some alignment issues resolved by mobile ranger service. He set my appointment up and would get a service ranger out soon. As for the 26.1 update, he said it will be coming in waves to select consumers. They are saying that 2018.26.1 is not going to be wide release and that they are still working on bugs still. A good amount of people will get 26.1 to be basically bug testers for summon and other features. He said there were reports coming to them about echos and the wifi disconnecting. A large cumulative update is coming sometime late in August. He said it will push the autopilot to even "higher extremes." I asked him why can't tesla just send everyone the update at the same time. He responded by saying that if everyone downloads the update at the same time, tesla's servers will go to ****. So that's why they essentially send it in waves. 

I wonder if he means autopilot will be steps closer to FSD. Maybe an enhanced version of autopilot coming to the entire fleet of teslas. I'm really impatient because I am still stuck on 2018.21.9  Stay strong brethren lol


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> @LUXMAN I was told a rough rule of thumb is waiting 2 months to ask for an update...also by around that time this promised huge august update should hopefully be pushed this is Elon time so it could be later around September
> 
> and yes @iChris93 i was implying 2 months I tend to be short when I am on my phone but for some reason this forum makes me ramble.


Gotcha. 
Mobile service is supposed to be at the house in Tuesday. I maybsee if he can request it tho.


----------



## GDN

Jaspal said:


> Called the Dublin-Amador service center yesterday to get 26.1 pushed to me and I needed some alignment issues resolved by mobile ranger service. He set my appointment up and would get a service ranger out soon. As for the 26.1 update, he said it will be coming in waves to select consumers. They are saying that 2018.26.1 is not going to be wide release and that they are still working on bugs still. A good amount of people will get 26.1 to be basically bug testers for summon and other features. He said there were reports coming to them about echos and the wifi disconnecting. A large cumulative update is coming sometime late in August. He said it will push the autopilot to even "higher extremes." I asked him why can't tesla just send everyone the update at the same time. He responded by saying that if everyone downloads the update at the same time, tesla's servers will go to ****. So that's why they essentially send it in waves.
> 
> I wonder if he means autopilot will be steps closer to FSD. Maybe an enhanced version of autopilot coming to the entire fleet of teslas. I'm really impatient because I am still stuck on 2018.21.9  Stay strong brethren lol


While most of us talk about software like 21.9 and 24.8 these are just versions within a higher release of software. We are all running 8.1 I believe right now. Much talk of version 9 coming in August timeframe. Musk has tweeted about this. Many enhancements and many good things are said to be coming on this major release, like the "higher extremes" you mention for EAP. The same has been said for FSD.


----------



## Brokedoc

Jaspal said:


> I asked him why can't tesla just send everyone the update at the same time. He responded by saying that if everyone downloads the update at the same time, tesla's servers will go to ****. So that's why they essentially send it in waves.


This is another example of Tesla employees giving the best info that they think is true to placate customers but they really don't know what they're talking about.

The servers Tesla uses to push FW are fully capable of pushing an extremely high volume of updates. The biggest upgrade that I can remember recently was the Ho, Ho, Ho update right around Christmas time. Within a matter of 3-5 days, almost the entire fleet was updated. Also, the recent Model 3 update to fix the emergency braking calibration happened within 1 week to the fleet.

These updates are clearly not stable enough for fleet-wide distribution. As of this AM, 48% of Model 3s on TeslaFi are still on 21.9. Since that version, many new, important features have been released like speed limitation in app, overheat protection, summon, wifi activation. Tesla and Elon WANTS to get these features out quickly but they also don't want to release versions that will result in MORE complaints and more people agreeing with the shorts that Tesla is not releasing safe, stable software.

Remember, If you bought a regular car, the features and bugs that you get are PERMANENT. With Tesla, when an update is polished enough to be released fleetwide, you will possibly get it or else you will get the next one. Always pushing for the next update is only going to have the SvC people label you as a "troublemaker" and if you really needed them to help you out in the future, human nature will kick in and they may not be so willing to bend over backwards for you.


----------



## Shygar

I wonder why Tesla didn't release a small update that enabled wifi only. Seems like they should have done this to get all 3's on wifi before they do a major push like version 9. So hopefully 26.x will be more fleet-wide before that happens.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I have mobile service Wednesday morning, so hopefully I can get this pushed if I don’t get it before hand.


----------



## Vin

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have mobile service Wednesday morning, so hopefully I can get this pushed if I don't get it before hand.


I just had mobile service come to my work today and after adding new rear brakes (for free because one was squeaky due to the small metal clips getting stuck sometimes), he downloaded the firmware update before leaving.
Tesla service is awesome in my area (Devon, PA).
The update is nice, the horn beep when walking away is not too loud at all, and perfect.

I'm also getting a new trim piece (one of the service guys a few weeks ago asked me to shut the door to help him out but he forgot to mention the window was up and locked so it scratched the trim). Therefore another free fix coming soon.
This weekend I finally get Suntek PPF at a place in PA.

I just love the experience of being a Tesla owner so far


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> I really want to use this but alas I love Walk Away lock more. I dont want to have to mess with the menus daily to park in my garage to keep the horn from sound as I come and go, or just fetch something or just sit in it as I am want to do
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY want a GeoFence so that my car doesn't lock in the garage.
> 
> Unless someone out there has a solution for this


I also don't want "walk away lock" when I am home in my garage.

I hate having to drill down into the locks menu every time to select/de-select "walk away lock"

I just had a moment of clarity (and have asked the following on Reddit).....

Why not have the "walk away lock" option also appear with (or be part of/attached to) the Homelink dialog icon when one is approaching (or departing) their garage.

When I drive up to my home and the "countdown" to auto open (or skip) my garage door commences, why not have the "disable walk away lock" countdown (or skip) also commence?


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> While most of us talk about software like 21.9 and 24.8 these are just versions within a higher release of software. We are all running 8.1 I believe right now. Much talk of version 9 coming in August timeframe. Musk has tweeted about this. Many enhancements and many good things are said to be coming on this major release, like the "higher extremes" you mention for EAP. The same has been said for FSD.


I hope built in dash cam comes with 9.0


----------



## slotti

I am on 21.9 as well. Service center has been trying to push updates since Wednesday and it has failed a dozen times. Looks like they are getting some hard hitters from Palo Alto involved now. They actually have my car. Been drivin a loaner S for the better of two weeks now.


----------



## scottismyname

I called in and requested a firmware update because of some bluetooth issues I'm having and they said an update wasn't available for my car....this doesn't seem to jive with the notion that whenever people bring their car into service, they always get updated.

Starting to get really annoyed as I'm stuck on 21.9 and can't get my issues resolved.

Anyone have any suggestions besides calling my service center again?


----------



## Jaspal

scottismyname said:


> I called in and requested a firmware update because of some bluetooth issues I'm having and they said an update wasn't available for my car....this doesn't seem to jive with the notion that whenever people bring their car into service, they always get updated.
> 
> Starting to get really annoyed as I'm stuck on 21.9 and can't get my issues resolved.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions besides calling my service center again?


Best way to do his is to actually go in to service if there is something wrong with the car. Check window trims and everything. Or they will dispatch a service ranger to fix the issue (structural) and then he will update as a convenience to you!


----------



## Reliev

@SoFlaModel3 you with your service appointments for upgrades they make me laugh  you are more excited about it then I am for sure. wonder when they say enough is enough stop it right now hahaha 

@LUXMAN @Brokedoc @GDN I think that the big update from this promised coast to coast drive is the new big thing it has to be right? that's what I've been hearing for a while I can't wait to see it I'm having a bunch of my family comes down during Thanksgiving and Christmas I would love to do the airport pickup with more automation forgive me for humbling bragging but this is exciting to me.


----------



## GDN

relidtm said:


> [USER=308]@LUXMAN @Brokedoc @GDN I think that the big update from this promised coast to coast drive is the new big thing it has to be right? that's what I've been hearing for a while I can't wait to see it I'm having a bunch of my family comes down during Thanksgiving and Christmas I would love to do the airport pickup with more automation forgive me for humbling bragging but this is exciting to me.[/USER]




I'm not sure if or when we'll ever see the whole coast to coast drive. It frankly scares me a bit, but do hope Elon/Tesla can pull it off to make some believers.

I'm not really unhappy with anything about the car I have today with EAP. It does most of the advertised things. I do hope for everything it does to be done a bit quicker and smoother however. That is what I really want out of the next big release (version 9) of the software. Just really perfect and hone every piece of the software. We had a 2013 Fusion that was just almost flawless at parallel parking. I believe the only thing it relied on for that was 8 front and back sensors (it also had forward Lidar and cameras but don't think they were used for the parking) but the Model 3 should also do this just as quickly and efficiently. I'm not complaining, just responding to the post. I just want things to be smoother and work really well every time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> @SoFlaModel3 you with your service appointments for upgrades they make me laugh  you are more excited about it then I am for sure. wonder when they say enough is enough stop it right now hahaha
> 
> @LUXMAN @Brokedoc @GDN I think that the big update from this promised coast to coast drive is the new big thing it has to be right? that's what I've been hearing for a while I can't wait to see it I'm having a bunch of my family comes down during Thanksgiving and Christmas I would love to do the airport pickup with more automation forgive me for humbling bragging but this is exciting to me.


To be fair my service appointments are just well timed


----------



## AndyN

Friend just got his 2018.26.1 update notice on his Model 3 ... and see FOUR on teslafi in the past 30 min ... so maybe finally it IS rolling out to the rest of us.


----------



## AMPM

Just got the update today. Toronto, Canada VIN 293xx


----------



## Reliev

just got mine today so I've been tracking this and I am beginning to think that it downloads in small parts I've had 20mb connected every day except today 54mb I am not sure the version yet but I have confirmed its this version.

I also noticed that it downloaded real early like 9 am and it just sent me the notification ~20 minutes ago now that portion is weird, anyone else running data logs seeing similar things?
here is some data


----------



## NEO

Just got the notice for the update


----------



## UTexas98

It seems to be rolling out pretty quickly on Teslafi. Fingers crossed I finally get it.


----------



## RichEV

updating to 26.1 now ...


----------



## GDN

relidtm said:


> just got mine today so I've been tracking this and I am beginning to think that it downloads in small parts I've had 20mb connected every day except today 54mb I am not sure the version yet but I have confirmed its this version.
> 
> I also noticed that it downloaded real early like 9 am and it just sent me the notification ~20 minutes ago now that portion is weird, anyone else running data logs seeing similar things?
> here is some data


Do you mind sharing what you are using to watch your bandwidth? Is it your router software or something special ?


----------



## Reliev

@GDN its google wifi built in tools I am a data nerd and a tinker always wondering how things work (which is probably why I'm a software engineer) but the tools are great so now I'm wondering to myself it its downloading in parts or if the 20mb is just sending data after I drive or if the update is 50mb itself so my other question is when it downloaded the big portion why did it wait until I went to the grocery store and come back


----------



## GDN

relidtm said:


> @GDN its google wifi built in tools I am a data nerd and a tinker always wondering how things work (which is probably why I'm a software engineer) but the tools are great so now I'm wondering to myself it its downloading in parts or if the 20mb is just sending data after I drive or if the update is 50mb itself so my other question is when it downloaded the big portion why did it wait until I went to the grocery store and come back


Thanks for the feedback, yep a nerd here too. Love seeing how much data is transferred and when. I've got an Orbi router and satellite. Seems they used to have some tools they've dropped. I've also got Fing, but haven't found a solution there either. I need to dig there deeper because that should be the perfect tool and it is probably there and I overlooked it when I checked quickly.


----------



## GDN

This release does seem to be blowing up (and that is a good thing.). Teslafi showed 13 cars today just about 45 minutes back and now it is at 20. 52 total cars now on 26.1 - all of them 3's.


----------



## sakaike

My car just updated to 26.1 5 minutes ago. I'm not on TeslaFi.


----------



## Apl199

just got mine as well, VIN 9100 or something


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> @SoFlaModel3 you with your service appointments for upgrades they make me laugh  you are more excited about it then I am for sure. wonder when they say enough is enough stop it right now hahaha
> 
> @LUXMAN @Brokedoc @GDN I think that the big update from this promised coast to coast drive is the new big thing it has to be right? that's what I've been hearing for a while I can't wait to see it I'm having a bunch of my family comes down during Thanksgiving and Christmas I would love to do the airport pickup with more automation forgive me for humbling bragging but this is exciting to me.


I think we will see lots of things with Version 9.
- Updated Nav. With additional functionality like the ability to add waypoints, send a location for the Nav from the App., and moved turn by turn directions to the left.
- Some self driving features but mainly some Nav integration with the Autopilot maybe
- more views of surrounding cars due to more usage of the cameras
I think that will be the bulk of it.

Now there are some things I am hopeful we will see but not optimistic that we will
- Dash Cam rollout. This is a toughly as we was told (by the Plano SC at our DFW group visit) that the car doesn't have allot of internal memory (I know, I know...what does he know, blah blah blah, I'm just sayin). This would take allot of bandwith and server space to do, so I doubt this will happen in 9 (or ever frankly)
- Geofencing my house So I can stop auto lock at home (or via Homelink )


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> I also don't want "walk away lock" when I am home in my garage.
> 
> I hate having to drill down into the locks menu every time to select/de-select "walk away lock"
> 
> I just had a moment of clarity (and have asked the following on Reddit).....
> 
> Why not have the "walk away lock" option also appear with (or be part of/attached to) the Homelink dialog icon when one is approaching (or departing) their garage.
> 
> When I drive up to my home and the "countdown" to auto open (or skip) my garage door commences, why not have the "disable walk away lock" countdown (or skip) also commence?


That is an awesome idea! Attach the option to homelink. Thanks @Mike


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> I think we will see lots of things with Version 9.
> - Updated Nav. With additional functionality like the ability to add waypoints, send a location for the Nav from the App., and moved turn by turn directions to the left.
> - Some self driving features but mainly some Nav integration with the Autopilot maybe
> - more views of surrounding cars due to more usage of the cameras
> I think that will be the bulk of it.
> 
> Now there are some things I am hopeful we will see but not optimistic that we will
> - Dash Cam rollout. This is a toughly as we was told (by the Plano SC at our DFW group visit) that the car doesn't have allot of internal memory (I know, I know...what does he know, blah blah blah, I'm just sayin). This would take allot of bandwith and server space to do, so I doubt this will happen in 9 (or ever frankly)
> - Geofencing my house So I can stop auto lock at home (or via Homelink )


The dash cam is one of the thing Elon has tweeted about. Hoping it will show up.

You could have some 26.1 love coming soon. Hoping.


----------



## AndyN

LUXMAN said:


> - Dash Cam rollout. This is a toughly as we was told (by the Plano SC at our DFW group visit) that the car doesn't have allot of internal memory (I know, I know...what does he know, blah blah blah, I'm just sayin). This would take allot of bandwith and server space to do, so I doubt this will happen in 9 (or ever frankly)


What if you had to plug in a USB thumb drive to use the dash cam? Heaven forbid we go local with storage. (as long as it can be the same USB thumb drive as USB mp3's ... dash cam video in its own folder)


----------



## Noel

Was stuck on .21 for a while but just got the update to 26.1! This one is now going out wide and fast!


----------



## LUXMAN

AndyN said:


> What if you had to plug in a USB thumb drive to use the dash cam? Heaven forbid we go local with storage. (as long as it can be the same USB thumb drive as USB mp3's ... dash cam video in its own folder)


Actually that is what I was thinking they would do, but we aren't sure there is write capability there. I know it reads either port, but does that necessarily indicate the ability to write to a drive?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> The dash cam is one of the thing Elon has tweeted about. Hoping it will show up.
> 
> You could have some 26.1 love coming soon. Hoping.


Hope so! Maybe Wednesday morning...


----------



## Golden Gate

26.1 just pushed to me as well... like the horn honk on lock but sure wish it was a cool Star Trek noise. I think the bluetooth issue is finally fixed... they definitely tweaked it... now I hear texts when they come in when my iPhone is paired (before I didn't hear the chime) and the blinker no longer gets louder and softer over the speakers if you're listening to music.... woo hoo!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> just got mine today so I've been tracking this and I am beginning to think that it downloads in small parts I've had 20mb connected every day except today 54mb I am not sure the version yet but I have confirmed its this version.
> 
> I also noticed that it downloaded real early like 9 am and it just sent me the notification ~20 minutes ago now that portion is weird, anyone else running data logs seeing similar things?
> here is some data


So I'm downloading a ton, but no update ugh...


----------



## LUXMAN

OK. With Ya'll getting this update, I just checked my phone and










So the notification didn't DING. I will need to fix that ASAP.

But alas I can't install it as I am outta town til tomorrow 

BTW. She is parked at the airport and not on WiFi


----------



## pyrotech6

Just got my update notification. I’ll do it tonight!


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> OK. With Ya'll getting this update, I just checked my phone and
> 
> View attachment 12001
> 
> 
> So the notification didn't DING. I will need to fix that ASAP.
> 
> But alas I can't install it as I am outta town til tomorrow
> 
> BTW. She is parked at the airport and not on WiFi


Dang - you've been posting about it and she is trying to tell you it's a waiting !!!!

She is going to honk at you loudly on lock just to get your attention for not seeing her subtle software update notification. lol

Already home tonight or would stop by the airport and you could unlock and I'd push that install button. I know they've thought though this and I've tried to as well, but just not sure yet why there is no remote install. Would really be nice. Pretty much recommended to not sit in the car during the install anyway, should be able to start the install remotely.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Dang - you've been posting about it and she is trying to tell you it's a waiting !!!!
> 
> She is going to honk at you loudly on lock just to get your attention for not seeing her subtle software update notification. lol
> 
> Already home tonight or would stop by the airport and you could unlock and I'd push that install button. I know they've thought though this and I've tried to as well, but just not sure yet why there is no remote install. Would really be nice. Pretty much recommended to not sit in the car during the install anyway, should be able to start the install remotely.


LOL! I think she does feel neglected sitting for 2+ days at the airport at a time but she is always ready for my return.

Man that woulda been cool. But at least I should be home early and can get my garnish and install the software while I install the garnish before lunch.

There should be an option to say "DO IT" in the app. Totally


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I'm downloading a ton, but no update ugh...


It's got to be there soon, it just knows you are watching and checking closely. Don't see how it can't get there soon.

13 more cars on Teslafi have updated in the last hour and 10 minutes.


----------



## UTexas98

I don't know for certain but as a software developer I feel that allowing remote installs without a person in the car is most likely a security issue. I'm surprised we don't have to confirm our identity or put in a pin, etc as a safety precaution.



GDN said:


> I know they've thought though this and I've tried to as well, but just not sure yet why there is no remote install. Would really be nice. Pretty much recommended to not sit in the car during the install anyway, should be able to start the install remotely.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> It's got to be there soon, it just knows you are watching and checking closely. Don't see how it can't get there soon.
> 
> 13 more cars on Teslafi have updated in the last hour and 10 minutes.


I just sat in the car for 10 minutes to see if that would do anything while on WiFi but it wasn't interested.


----------



## LUXMAN

UTexas98 said:


> I don't know for certain but as a software developer I feel that allowing remote installs without a person in the car is most likely a security issue. I'm surprised we don't have to confirm our identity or put in a pin, etc as a safety precaution.


Not being a software guy, why would it be a security issue? I mean it is an update for the car, approved by Tesla


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Not being a software guy, why would it be a security issue? I mean it is an update for the car, approved by Tesla


Well depending on the update it may disable access and who knows it may unlock the doors in the event the update fails. To that end your car is now remotely accessible with no control over it.


----------



## UTexas98

Basically something along these lines. If it pushed out without your physical approval then a nefarious download could turn into a runaway situation pretty quickly. I'm sure they have multiple reasons for their current process. Security is most likely a big factor I'm guessing.

Edit for clarity.



SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well depending on the update it may disable access and who knows it may unlock the doors in the event the update fails. To that end your car is now remotely accessible with no control over it.


----------



## GDN

I figured there would be reasons, but I really think a remote install should be OK. I figure that card unlock on the pillar should have some sort of capability even in an event of an update failure or they would require you to sit in it during an upgrade, but in fact the opposite, don't sit in it. What about people living in condo's, etc. that may not have garages to secure the car? 

These things are pretty much fail safe by doing an install in a second bootable compartment of the computer and if the install isn't successful and checks out, the last step of flipping the boot to the new software doesn't happen. That isn't a perfect description, but the install is protected and if it isn't successful, you'd should still have the last gen running.


----------



## UTexas98

BTW @LUXMAN, since you can't do a remote install, can I borrow yours while I wait and you can have my update on Wed? ;-)



LUXMAN said:


> Not being a software guy, why would it be a security issue? I mean it is an update for the car, approved by Tesla


----------



## LUXMAN

UTexas98 said:


> Basically something along these lines. If it pushed out without your physical approval then a nefarious download could turn into a runaway situation pretty quickly. I'm sure they have multiple reasons for their current process. Security is most likely a big factor I'm guessing.
> 
> Edit for clarity.


Good Points from you and @SoFlaModel3 . I will have to wait, but no, you cant borrow it, its my update


----------



## Golden Gate

I wonder why they are still pushing out 26 at the same time as 26.1? I see both numbers going up on TeslaFi.

I kept "waking up" my car while connected to WIFI in the garage all day... not sure if that had anything to do with it or not but this is the first update I've received not at a service center.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Golden Gate said:


> I wonder why they are still pushing out 26 at the same time as 26.1? I see both numbers going up on TeslaFi.
> 
> I kept "waking up" my car while connected to WIFI in the garage all day... not sure if that had anything to do with it or not but this is the first update I've received not at a service center.


26 is on S/X and 26.1 on 3 so there must be something up there


----------



## Adam Banton

iChris93 said:


> So if I'm taking delivery on Wednesday, what firmware should I expect on it?


Possibly will have this one. We took delivery on ours around the OTA brake update came out and it came with it. Good luck.


----------



## iChris93

Adam Banton said:


> Possibly will have this one. We took delivery on ours around the OTA brake update came out and it came with it. Good luck.


Who knows if I will even take delivery on Wednesday. I still need my MVPA and there's no saying when I'll get it.


----------



## slotti

Stupid question, but how do I connect to WiFi? Is there a setting somewhere?


----------



## Joaquin

Got it today also! Oh man was I eager to get summon... just feel surreal, I keep playing with my "RC" car like a little kid. So cool!

So, coming from 2018.19, I got summon, wifi, overheat protection, speed limit & lock sound!

Best car ever just got better. Yay!


----------



## Reliev

@slotti are you on a version that supports it? If so two your LTE icon in your garage a WiFi logo should show ip just plug in your password that's it!


----------



## slotti

found it. Could not find where to enter it. Tapping the LTE logo did the trick.


----------



## Uricasha

First world problem here. It would be nice if the charging port unlocked when it senses that my phone is near. In the morning, I have to open the driver door then I can unplug. Pressing the button on the charging plug does nothing until the car “unlocks” by opening a door/using the app.


----------



## Reliev

@Uricasha I think it doesn't so if you are sitting in your car at a charger it can't be unplugged but maybe a toggle in the app would be good. The other issue is if you were in bluetooth range in your house with the toggle on it would unlock and thus stop charging?

@slotti 
Sorry glad my autocorrect was understood I went back and edited it to LTE


----------



## littlD

Yet another who finally got the notification, lots of new goodies since 2018.21.9!

And just in time for my appt tomorrow morning to rotate tires (already am over 6,250 miles with about 2 months of ownership). I was going to ask them to push it.


----------



## Dave EV

Weird, I got the update notification on my phone earlier today, but when I got to my phone, no update was waiting...


----------



## littlD

drees said:


> Weird, I got the update notification on my phone earlier today, but when I got to my phone, no update was waiting...


Do you mean... but when I got to my car, no update was waiting?


----------



## SimonMatthews

drees said:


> Weird, I got the update notification on my phone earlier today, but when I got to my phone, no update was waiting...


This happened to me also. Phone said there was an update, but no update on the car. Also, the Tesla app needed to be logged in again.


----------



## Brokedoc

In the past few hours, this has blown out to 24% from under 15% so I believe that almost all Model 3s will have this update by the end of the week. This will be the new "default" minimum version. Congrats to all!


----------



## markrodg

SimonMatthews said:


> This happened to me also. Phone said there was an update, but no update on the car. Also, the Tesla app needed to be logged in again.


I got a notification on the phone several hours ago and went to the car to kick it off. It counted down from 2 minutes to about 1 minute then just disappeared. Three hours have passed and no update. Weird.


----------



## Dave EV

markrodg said:


> It counted down from 2 minutes to about 1 minute then just disappeared.


That's even weirder!


----------



## pyrotech6

+1 more. I saw the update on the car. I dismissed it while we were driving to dinner. When we got home, the update is gone. Bummer.


----------



## littlD

Went out to Middie and set the start time to 5 minutes from now, I lost my Loot Box, I ain't losing this update!


----------



## Brokedoc

pyrotech6 said:


> +1 more. I saw the update on the car. I dismissed it while we were driving to dinner. When we got home, the update is gone. Bummer.


When you dismiss an update, you should have a yellow alarm clock at the top of the screen. Just press that when you get home and you should be able to install the update.


----------



## pyrotech6

Nope. It was there, then it went away.


----------



## Brokedoc

pyrotech6 said:


> Nope. It was there, then it went away.


Very strange. Reboot. If it's still not there then it's a failed update. You will get another update within 24-48 hrs. After 3-4 failed updates, you should report it to the service center and they can pull the logs to make sure there isn't an issue.


----------



## littlD

Glad to say, update complete and already delighted with the new features.

I'm still not ready though to have Middie open and close the garage door during Summon, leaving that to me for now.

Now, how to get my Loot Box back! I had a long line of people ready to buy S and X ;o)


----------



## slasher016

Hopefully I finally get off 21.9 today too...


----------



## AMPM

So I’m on 26.1 and I still do not have the Summon feature available. As I understand it, there should be an option to enable it under the autopilot tab but it does not appear there, nor does it appear on my phone app. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Reliev

@AMPM dumb question but do you have autopilot? (some people have said they didn't get it without it just wanted to make sure)
also, you need to hit the gear under autopilot settings in the upper right-hand corner it should be there if it's not on the main screen.


----------



## AMPM

relidtm said:


> @AMPM dumb question but do you have autopilot? (some people have said they didn't get it without it just wanted to make sure)
> also, you need to hit the gear under autopilot settings in the upper right-hand corner it should be there if it's not on the main screen.


It's a reasonable question, lol. Yes, I do have autopilot. I have checked the ⚙ as well but it seems to be missing completely. I suppose a call to support is in the cards.


----------



## Brokedoc

AMPM said:


> It's a reasonable question, lol. Yes, I do have autopilot. I have checked the ⚙ as well but it seems to be missing completely. I suppose a call to support is in the cards.


Canadians don't have summon due to legal issues with not having a keyfob....


----------



## AMPM

Brokedoc said:


> Canadians don't have summon due to legal issues with not having a keyfob....


Yes, just spoke with Tesla customer service and they confirmed this and that they are "working on it"...sigh


----------



## NEO

littlD said:


> NewGlad


Is your referral code on your account home page?


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> - Updated Nav. With additional functionality like the ability to add waypoints, send a location for the Nav from the App., and moved turn by turn directions to the left.
> - Some self driving features but mainly some Nav integration with the Autopilot maybe


Adding waypoints will be the best way to improve the current system as it will let us run various scenarios while in the car.

As for moving turn by turn directions to the left, I would prefer a user option for left or right screen. I navigate better with a glance at "the big picture" versus the minutia of the turn by turn, but I understand it is a personal preference.

And I expected nav to be integrated with the autopilot when I first got the car. I still can't seem to make it understand (when using autosteer) I really want to turn off at this exit.........


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> And I expected nav to be integrated with the autopilot when I first got the car. I still can't seem to make it understand (when using autosteer) I really want to turn off at this exit.........


because it doesn't do that (yet). 
that should be coming when EAP is totally onramp to offramp, which it currently is not.


----------



## Mike

Brokedoc said:


> In the past few hours, this has blown out to 24% from under 15% so I believe that almost all Model 3s will have this update by the end of the week. This will be the new "default" minimum version. Congrats to all!
> 
> View attachment 12011


No update yet, still on 21.9 here........


----------



## Mike

AMPM said:


> Yes, just spoke with Tesla customer service and they confirmed this and that they are "working on it"...sigh


The "working on it" is a rumored key fob.

I, for one, would love a real key fob.......


----------



## Reliev

@AMPM doh didnt even think of the Canada issue


----------



## G0GR33N

I had a service appointment yesterday and they pushed the latest update for me.

One thing I was told when I picked up the car was that they updated the Battery Management System (BMS) (Bootloader). This is the piece required for the the latest s/w to be downloaded to your cars.

Here are the details from the Invoice:

_*Concern*: Update Battery Management System (BMS) Bootloader_

_*Corrections*: Update Vehicle Firmware And Bootloader

Technician updated battery management system with the latest firmware. A function test
was performed and vehicle is operating as designed at this time_

So, if you have been waiting for an OS update for a long time, IMHO it would not hurt to take the car for a service check.


----------



## Benjamin Reed

I did get the 26.1 update, but I'm getting service tomorrow for a tire rotation and they told me they'd also be doing a battery update, so those aren't necessarily directly related. VIN 13xxx.


----------



## Mike

G0GR33N said:


> So, if you have been waiting for an OS update for a long time, IMHO it would not hurt to take the car for a service check.


I'm two hours from the nearest service center.

I only had the noisy rear right brake pad issue and wheel alignment issue that needed one appointment.

Unless my car breaks down, I'm not going to book any appointments for any of these software updates (unless directed by Tesla to do so).


----------



## Mike

Benjamin Reed said:


> I did get the 26.1 update, but I'm getting service tomorrow for a tire rotation and they told me they'd also be doing a battery update, so those aren't necessarily directly related. VIN 13xxx.


Could you confirm the tire rotation pattern with the tech while you are there tomorrow?

I expect it to be "fronts to back" and then "backs to opposite side front".

At the rate I'm going, I'll be at 10,000 km before the end of August and will need to do this as well.

Thanks


----------



## G0GR33N

Mike said:


> I'm two hours from the nearest service center.
> 
> I only had the noisy rear right brake pad issue and wheel alignment issue that needed one appointment.
> 
> Unless my car breaks down, I'm not going to book any appointments for any of these software updates (unless directed by Tesla to do so).


I had a service appointment to get a fix.. they performed a lot of stuff that I did not know existed. BMS was one of them.

Also, if you have a genuine issue, they will tow your vehicle and send an LYFT pickup to get you in when the car is ready or for a loaner.


----------



## Mike

G0GR33N said:


> I had a service appointment to get a fix.. they performed a lot of stuff that I did not know existed. BMS was one of them.
> 
> Also, if you have a genuine issue, they will tow your vehicle and send an LYFT pickup to get you in when the car is ready or for a loaner.


I didn't know that about the LYFT option if it is a hard break down.

I'm playing show and tell with many people up here in the sticks, but they all ask the same question, "Where do you go to get service?"


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> OK. With Ya'll getting this update, I just checked my phone and
> 
> View attachment 12001
> 
> 
> So the notification didn't DING. I will need to fix that ASAP.
> 
> But alas I can't install it as I am outta town til tomorrow
> 
> BTW. She is parked at the airport and not on WiFi


And to the install of 26.1 …...*DENIED!?!?!?! *

I got home from my work trip expecting to see a clock for the software install I was notified of and it wasn't there. And the car still shows 24.7 installed. 

So I just called TESLA service. He looked it up and says it does show downloaded but does not see why it failed or is not showing. They are gonna look into it today via the logs and get back to me. Additionally they will let the Mobile Service know about it, who are coming out tomorrow morning for the passenger seat trim and drivers A-Pillar.


----------



## Brokedoc

LUXMAN said:


> And to the install of 26.1 …...*DENIED!?!?!?! *
> 
> I got home from my work trip expecting to see a clock for the software install I was notified of and it wasn't there. And the car still shows 24.7 installed.
> 
> So I just called TESLA service. He looked it up and says it does show downloaded but does not see why it failed or is not showing. They are gonna look into it today via the logs and get back to me. Additionally they will let the Mobile Service know about it, who are coming out tomorrow morning for the passenger seat trim and drivers A-Pillar.


Sounds like some vehicles are needing BMS Bootloader updates. This is not able to be done OTA. Hopefully the Mobile Ranger can do the update for you. Reminds me of the "uncorked" upgrade for the S/X 75Ds which required a service call to do the software update.


----------



## GDN

G0GR33N said:


> I had a service appointment to get a fix..* they performed a lot of stuff* that I did not know existed. BMS was one of them.


Anything else on that list you'd care to share? Get a detailed list or receipt?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> And to the install of 26.1 …...*DENIED!?!?!?! *
> 
> I got home from my work trip expecting to see a clock for the software install I was notified of and it wasn't there. And the car still shows 24.7 installed.
> 
> So I just called TESLA service. He looked it up and says it does show downloaded but does not see why it failed or is not showing. They are gonna look into it today via the logs and get back to me. Additionally they will let the Mobile Service know about it, who are coming out tomorrow morning for the passenger seat trim and drivers A-Pillar.


Hmmm, Ruby must have been a bad girl while you were out of town. Hope it will show up again today.

Per Teslafi the upgrades have slowed down again today. The big jumps were Friday and yesterday late afternoon. Maybe the download happens over time, but the trigger is late afternoon.

I have a feeling this is the release they want to get us all on before the big version 9, if it is on time for August. They want to squash bugs, correct the phone echo and get everyone on wifi to save some of those airwaves.


----------



## LUXMAN

Brokedoc said:


> Sounds like some vehicles are needing BMS Bootloader updates.


Can you expand on this? what is that? something in the cars computer? Cuz my previous downloads worked


----------



## pyrotech6

LUXMAN said:


> who are coming out tomorrow morning for the passenger seat trim and drivers A-Pillar.


Very interesting. Mobile service is coming out to my house tomorrow afternoon to replace the A-Pillar. Mine was bulging out towards the bottom. It was notated at delivery and they just received the part in and are coming to replace it.

What was wrong with yours?


----------



## LUXMAN

pyrotech6 said:


> Very interesting. Mobile service is coming out to my house tomorrow afternoon to replace the A-Pillar. Mine was bulging out towards the bottom. It was notated at delivery and they just received the part in and are coming to replace it.
> 
> What was wrong with yours?


Bowing towards the middle. Worse in the heat.


----------



## ScottCDN

scottismyname said:


> I called in and requested a firmware update because of some bluetooth issues I'm having and they said an update wasn't available for my car....this doesn't seem to jive with the notion that whenever people bring their car into service, they always get updated.
> 
> Starting to get really annoyed as I'm stuck on 21.9 and can't get my issues resolved.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions besides calling my service center again?


I wouldn't count on 24.8 fixing your bluetooth issues, i have 24.8 and I still have the same issues as before. Phone Key is always disconnected even though I am clearly connected to bluetooth because I'm streaming music from my phone.

The honk on lock/unlock is a nice add though, not loud at all in fact i will likely not even notice it once i get used to it.


----------



## G0GR33N

GDN said:


> Anything else on that list you'd care to share? Get a detailed list or receipt?


I had a bad screeching noise yesterday morning and I had to get the car towed and they sent me a LYFT in the evening for me to pick up the car. All I had in mind to get that part fixed (#2 in Invoice below). Everything else was not asked for and complimentary... For e.g. Car wash, Glove Box Replacement, BMS update, Paint Correction

Here is the list (hope it helps):
1
Concern: Perform courtesy inspection.
Pay Type: Goodwill - Service
Corrections: Courtesy Inspection
- Checked firmware version: Updated to latest version
- Topped off washer fluid.
- Vehicle charged normally @40amps.
- Torqued wheels to factory specification
- Adjusted tire pressure to Factory Specification
- Measured tire tread depth at:
(Outer) (Center) (Inner)
LF: 7/32 8/32 6/32
RF: 6/32 8/32 7/32
LR: 7/32 7/32 6/32
RR: 6/32 7/32 7/32

Corrections: Car Wash
Performed hand car wash and vacuum.

2
Concern: #VSC [Cat 1][TBX]
Customer states vehicle making loud screeching noise when driving at all speeds, requesting
roadside assistance
Pay Type: Warranty
Corrections: Brake Discs and Calipers General Diagnosis
Removed and replaced rear brake pads and clips holding brake to caliper. Technician
verified proper fitment and performed a road test. Vehicle is operating as designed at this
time.
Corrections: Brake Pads - Rear - Set
Removed and replaced rear brake pads and clips holding brake to caliper. Technician
verified proper fitment and performed a road test. Vehicle is operating as designed at this
time.
Part Quantity
BRAKE PAD KIT - SERVICE, REAR BRAKE
CALIPER, BASE (8008244-00-A)
1
Parts Replaced or Added
0.00

3
Concern: Technician noted that glove box does not open
Pay Type: Warranty
Corrections: Glove Box
Removed and replaced glove box. Technician verified proper fitment and performed a
function test. Glove box is operating as designed at this time.
Part Quantity
M3, IP, GLOVE BOX, ASY, BASE (1083340-
00-F)
1
Parts Replaced or Added
0.00

4
Concern: Customer: I have curbed my right rear wheel by mistake, may I please have a quote
on a new one installed.
Total Labor & Miscellaneous Items: 0.00
Pay Type: Denied (Paint Correction done)
Corrections: Wheel - Rear - RH
Total Job Parts: 0.00 0.00

5
Concern: Update Battery Management System (BMS) Bootloader
Pay Type: Warranty
Corrections: Update Vehicle Firmware And Bootloader
Technician updated battery management system with the latest firmware. A function test
was performed and vehicle is operating as designed at this time.
Pay Type: Warranty


----------



## Nicholas Strub

LUXMAN said:


> Can you expand on this? what is that? something in the cars computer? Cuz my previous downloads worked


Presumably, the BMS Bootloader is a separate set of software that the system can boot into so that an update can be applied to the main system software. Seems like there may have been a bug in the bootloader software causing some updates to fail, so they had to release new bootloader software to fix this. Source: I'm an embedded software engineer who frequently has to deal with bootloaders.


----------



## Nicholas Strub

GDN said:


> Hmmm, Ruby must have been a bad girl while you were out of town. Hope it will show up again today.
> 
> Per Teslafi the upgrades have slowed down again today. The big jumps were Friday and yesterday late afternoon. Maybe the download happens over time, but the trigger is late afternoon.
> 
> I have a feeling this is the release they want to get us all on before the big version 9, if it is on time for August. They want to squash bugs, correct the phone echo and get everyone on wifi to save some of those airwaves.


There may be some truth to this. All the updates I've had come through have been in the late afternoon or evening. So we may see the numbers hop up again this afternoon.


----------



## TrickorDevice

Maynerd said:


> Man I still don't have the update to enable summon!


I don't have it yet either! I can't wait...I'm so impatient.


----------



## aronth5

slasher016 said:


> Hopefully I finally get off 21.9 today too...


Same here


----------



## Point 3

My car used 19 miles of range yesterday maintaining the cabin overheat protection at 105.

Sound like a reasonable and expected number?


----------



## iChris93

Point 3 said:


> My car used 19 miles of range yesterday maintaining the cabin overheat protection at 105.
> 
> Sound like a reasonable and expected number?


I thought it shutoff if the battery got below 20%, or 62 miles for 310 miles of range.


----------



## Brokedoc

LUXMAN said:


> Can you expand on this? what is that? something in the cars computer? Cuz my previous downloads worked





Nicholas Strub said:


> Presumably, the BMS Bootloader is a separate set of software that the system can boot into so that an update can be applied to the main system software. Seems like there may have been a bug in the bootloader software causing some updates to fail, so they had to release new bootloader software to fix this. Source: I'm an embedded software engineer who frequently has to deal with bootloaders.


From what I've seen on Tesla battery teardown videos is that the BMS is a separate subsystem attached to the battery pack that balances charge/discharge between modules. Presumably the software for this subsystem either can't be updated by OTA or isn't playing nice with this OTA update and requires a technician to do a manual update.


----------



## Point 3

iChris93 said:


> I thought it shutoff if the battery got below 20%, or 62 miles for 310 miles of range.


I believe that's true.

I started with 285 and it went down to 266.

I have it turned off today and it's used 0 miles but the interior temp is 146 right now


----------



## LUXMAN

Brokedoc said:


> From what I've seen on Tesla battery teardown videos is that the BMS is a separate subsystem attached to the battery pack that balances charge/discharge between modules. Presumably the software for this subsystem either can't be updated by OTA or isn't playing nice with this OTA update and requires a technician to do a manual update.


Ahhhh. BMS. Battery Managemnt. Got ya. Brain fart there.

Love the MAX HEADROOM avatar!


----------



## JWardell

It's typical among electronics that updates to boot loaders require direct connection, as that is the software that runs and installs firmware updates; typically you don't need to update bootloaders (except early on when you find some bugs). I would be interesting to note the manufacture date of everyone getting BMS bootloader updates.


----------



## JDM3

Mike said:


> Could you confirm the tire rotation pattern with the tech while you are there tomorrow?
> 
> I expect it to be "fronts to back" and then "backs to opposite side front".
> 
> At the rate I'm going, I'll be at 10,000 km before the end of August and will need to do this as well.
> 
> Thanks


This would be extremely helpful as we just hit 7500km today, took delivery on June 9 and expect to hit 10K by mid-August.

BTW, still on 21.9


----------



## iChris93

Point 3 said:


> I believe that's true.
> 
> I started with 285 and it went down to 266.
> 
> I have it turned off today and it's used 0 miles but the interior temp is 146 right now


Sorry, I misread your post I replied to the first time!


----------



## GDN

G0GR33N said:


> I had a bad screeching noise yesterday morning and I had to get the car towed and they sent me a LYFT in the evening for me to pick up the car. All I had in mind to get that part fixed (#2 in Invoice below). Everything else was not asked for and complimentary... For e.g. Car wash, Glove Box Replacement, BMS update, Paint Correction
> 
> Here is the list (hope it helps):
> 1
> Concern: Perform courtesy inspection.
> Pay Type: Goodwill - Service
> Corrections: Courtesy Inspection
> - Checked firmware version: Updated to latest version
> - Topped off washer fluid.
> - Vehicle charged normally @40amps.
> - Torqued wheels to factory specification
> - Adjusted tire pressure to Factory Specification
> - Measured tire tread depth at:
> (Outer) (Center) (Inner)
> LF: 7/32 8/32 6/32
> RF: 6/32 8/32 7/32
> LR: 7/32 7/32 6/32
> RR: 6/32 7/32 7/32
> 
> Corrections: Car Wash
> Performed hand car wash and vacuum.
> 
> 2
> Concern: #VSC [Cat 1][TBX]
> Customer states vehicle making loud screeching noise when driving at all speeds, requesting
> roadside assistance
> Pay Type: Warranty
> Corrections: Brake Discs and Calipers General Diagnosis
> Removed and replaced rear brake pads and clips holding brake to caliper. Technician
> verified proper fitment and performed a road test. Vehicle is operating as designed at this
> time.
> Corrections: Brake Pads - Rear - Set
> Removed and replaced rear brake pads and clips holding brake to caliper. Technician
> verified proper fitment and performed a road test. Vehicle is operating as designed at this
> time.
> Part Quantity
> BRAKE PAD KIT - SERVICE, REAR BRAKE
> CALIPER, BASE (8008244-00-A)
> 1
> Parts Replaced or Added
> 0.00
> 
> 3
> Concern: Technician noted that glove box does not open
> Pay Type: Warranty
> Corrections: Glove Box
> Removed and replaced glove box. Technician verified proper fitment and performed a
> function test. Glove box is operating as designed at this time.
> Part Quantity
> M3, IP, GLOVE BOX, ASY, BASE (1083340-
> 00-F)
> 1
> Parts Replaced or Added
> 0.00
> 
> 4
> Concern: Customer: I have curbed my right rear wheel by mistake, may I please have a quote
> on a new one installed.
> Total Labor & Miscellaneous Items: 0.00
> Pay Type: Denied (Paint Correction done)
> Corrections: Wheel - Rear - RH
> Total Job Parts: 0.00 0.00
> 
> 5
> Concern: Update Battery Management System (BMS) Bootloader
> Pay Type: Warranty
> Corrections: Update Vehicle Firmware And Bootloader
> Technician updated battery management system with the latest firmware. A function test
> was performed and vehicle is operating as designed at this time.
> Pay Type: Warranty


Thank you - so the Battery BMS update is the main thing. I thought there were more unknowns. Seems nice they took care of the scratched wheel for you. Sounds like they just added some paint, doesn't say if they did any buffing. Hope it looks better.


----------



## Reliev

@LUXMAN glad you agree with my theory I think it downloads in parts like very big android update tends to for large releases then boom it prompts you what I don't get is why it does it many hours later maybe its a trigger by timezone based on where you live? because I had no activity to the car after 10 am and I got it ~445/500 pm I've only made one call Bluetooth seemed fine Ill update if it comes back. I also never had the Bluetooth issue until the summon update.


----------



## CleanEV

Unlike the firmware number is there a version number associated with BMS? Just curious


----------



## Reliev

@CleanEV from what I understand the BMS system had issues with some cars where it doesnt update firmware properly I believe this is the case.


----------



## Nick Peros

Dealer just told me that 2018.26.x has been rolled back. 2018.24.8 is currently the latest (7/24/18 4pm PDT)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Well I'm downloading something. I'm not sure what Google WiFi was picking up before I got home at 6:30 though...


----------



## Silver Streak 3

I had 2018.26.1 pushed out twice today (7/24/2018) and it failed to finish loading both times. Said failed to complete.
I'm going to Service Center tomorrow and they will watch it and get it loaded. I had full LTE signal the first time and full WiFi signal the second time. This happened with 2018.24.7 too and when I went to the Center it loaded with no problem. I enjoy going there anyway!!!


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Nick Peros said:


> Dealer just told me that 2018.26.x has been rolled back. 2018.24.8 is currently the latest (7/24/18 4pm PDT)


Hey thanks. I guess that's why my 2018.26.1 didn't LOAD!


----------



## LUXMAN

Interesting. 
I talked to the guy at the service center about it today and he said “we have no ability to push firmware unless authorized by engineering (which is nigh impossible to get approved)”. 
So hope it works out for you but here it seems to always be a NO to whatever I ask that seems different from other areas of the country. 
Luckily the 800 Tesla service line is looking into it.


----------



## Mike

jdalli said:


> BTW, still on 21.9


Same here.....


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Interesting.
> I talked to the guy at the service center about it today and he said "we have no ability to push firmware unless authorized by engineering (which is nigh impossible to get approved)".
> So hope it works out for you but here it seems to always be a NO to whatever I ask that seems different from other areas of the country.
> Luckily the 800 Tesla service line is looking into it.


Yep - different Service Centers seem to do their own thing - they make up a story and stick to it. I was basically told the same thing a few weeks back when I was wanting an upgrade. Now, from all the stories we know they can, I just don't think the Dallas SC needs to make any more friends. With the number of cars around that place in for service each day I'm sure they don't want a line of us at the door. You were already in for a valid reason and they still say no. We will have to win them over.


----------



## Vanidy

AMPM said:


> Just got the update today. Toronto, Canada VIN 293xx


Do you have summon on yours? I got the update and no summon...


----------



## GDN

Nick Peros said:


> Dealer just told me that 2018.26.x has been rolled back. 2018.24.8 is currently the latest (7/24/18 4pm PDT)


It could be, I know none of the mechanics and SC's have a huge intent to spread gossip, but another 26.1 did just show up on Teslafi and none of the older releases have updated today on a 3. It has definitely come to a crawl today though only a couple of installs though. If there is something wrong with 26.1, it seems to be under the covers. Don't have any of the bad error messages, Summon works, no phone call echo. It was looking good on my end.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Vanidy said:


> Do you have summon on yours? I got the update and no summon...


Summon is not yet available in Canada


----------



## Vanidy

AMPM said:


> So I'm on 26.1 and I still do not have the Summon feature available. As I understand it, there should be an option to enable it under the autopilot tab but it does not appear there, nor does it appear on my phone app. Anyone else experience this?


Me!! I have this same issue. I got the beep beep and the limit for speed. What I really wanted was summon so I'm bummed. Do you think summon hasn't been rolled out to Canada yet? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Love

Brokedoc said:


> Canadians don't have summon due to legal issues with not having a keyfob....


I love that you got a "love it" vote for this. Someone hates Canada... ?


----------



## Vanidy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Summon is not yet available in Canada


Thanks for letting me know. Any idea when it will be?


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well I'm downloading something. I'm not sure what Google WiFi was picking up before I got home at 6:30 though...
> 
> View attachment 12054


PR0N


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Vanidy said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Any idea when it will be?


There is some kind of strange legislation about the lack of a key fob. No one knows exactly when / how it will be solved for Canada yet unfortunately.


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There is some kind of strange legislation about the lack of a key fob. No one knows exactly when / how it will be solved for Canada yet unfortunately.


This weird law is really strange in Canada.

You can't use Summon on Model 3 in Canada because there's no keyfob.

If you have a keyfob, your car doesn't have summon....unless you have a Tesla S or X.


----------



## littlD

NEO said:


> Is your referral code on your account home page?


It used to be, that's gone too.


----------



## GDN

littlD said:


> It used to be, that's gone too.


Just checked and still have the loot box.


----------



## littlD

Nick Peros said:


> Dealer just told me that 2018.26.x has been rolled back. 2018.24.8 is currently the latest (7/24/18 4pm PDT)


Confirmed with friends and their interaction with Tesla Support.


----------



## littlD

GDN said:


> Just checked and still have the loot box.


Please note, that happened the afternoon before getting the notification of software update, not related to 2018.26.1


----------



## Reliev

With all these requests and the possibility of 50k more cars at the end of the year and another 250k next year either two things need to happen.

A)this big update comes out with a screen based on your vin you have the latest version. Or you don't click this button to download now ,(must be on wifi).

Or B) they will have to come up with an auto-reply or a phone message regarding updates. If we are taking about it just in this small group subset it has to be 3-5 fold in the wild.


----------



## hamtonp

My car was at the service center today to replace the A pillar. I asked if I can get the latest update. The tech said they can manually install it which will take a while or request a stage. I told the guy staging would be fine since I didn't want to waste their time. When they were done, he told me my car didn't qualify. He said I will get the update in about 7-10 days. 

Will see if I'll get it in a week .


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> With all these requests and the possibility of 50k more cars at the end of the year and another 250k next year either two things need to happen.
> 
> A)this big update comes out with a screen based on your vin you have the latest version. Or you don't click this button to download now ,(must be on wifi).
> 
> Or B) they will have to come up with an auto-reply or a phone message regarding updates. If we are taking about it just in this small group subset it has to be 3-5 fold in the wild.


Or regular people have lives and don't care


----------



## LUXMAN

hamtonp said:


> My car was at the service center today to replace the A pillar. I asked if I can get the latest update. The tech said they can manually install it which will take a while or request a stage. I told the guy staging would be fine since I didn't want to waste their time. When they were done, he told me my car didn't qualify. He said I will get the update in about 7-10 days.
> 
> Will see if I'll get it in a week .


Was this the Dallas or Plano SC?

So how did the A Pillar come out? as the mobile tech is coming to replace mine at 7 this morning


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mobile service just wrapped up and bumped me to 2018.24.8. Looks like 2018.26.1 was unavailable confirming the earlier post that it may have been pulled...


----------



## Rotte

LUXMAN said:


> Was this the Dallas or Plano SC?
> 
> So how did the A Pillar come out? as the mobile tech is coming to replace mine at 7 this morning


What is wrong with your A pillars? How can they replace this without a major welding job? The A pillar is a major structural support for the roof isn't it? BTW, I'm still on 21.9 but would certainly like the upgrade. When I first get in my car in the morning, there is a slash through my LTE connection indicator shows no connection, after a few seconds it will usually show 3-4 bars of connectivity. Does this affect my car's ability to receive a new software download?


----------



## Point 3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mobile service just wrapped up and bumped me to 2018.24.8. Looks like 2018.26.1 was unavailable confirming the earlier post that it may have been pulled...


So they finally have one that fixed my phone echo and they want to pull it?

Lame.


----------



## G0GR33N

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mobile service just wrapped up and bumped me to 2018.24.8. Looks like 2018.26.1 was unavailable confirming the earlier post that it may have been pulled...


Out of curiosity, what version did you have before and what is new in this apart from Bug Fixes?
I love the sound notification in 26.1 and can only wonder what issues they found in it as I really like this update.


----------



## Mike

Rotte said:


> What is wrong with your A pillars? How can they replace this without a major welding job? The A pillar is a major structural support for the roof isn't it?


It's the interior trim for the A pillar,


----------



## Golden Gate

So what does this mean for us "lucky" few that are on 26.1? We are driving around with buggy software? I see that they have indeed stop pushing it out according to TeslaFi.... it does seem to really help the Bluetooth issue but I'm worried there's another issue lurking for my drive today...


----------



## hamtonp

LUXMAN said:


> Was this the Dallas or Plano SC?
> 
> So how did the A Pillar come out? as the mobile tech is coming to replace mine at 7 this morning


I went to the Dallas SC. Took about 30 minutes to do since I declined a car wash. No more bulge for now.

I also received a software update notice the next morning. Updated to 24.8 from 21.9. I guess the 26.1 is being rolled back.

@Rotte - It's to fix a slight bulge in the A pillar trim. I didn't ask for a fix. I just got a text one day saying my part it ready. I had to call to find out what it was.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-do-you-have-the-a-pillar-bulge.6738/


----------



## Brokedoc

Golden Gate said:


> So what does this mean for us "lucky" few that are on 26.1? We are driving around with buggy software? I see that they have indeed stop pushing it out according to TeslaFi.... it does seem to really help the Bluetooth issue but I'm worried there's another issue lurking for my drive today...


We may never learn why this release was killed/paused. Maybe they figured out an easy fix instead of needing to manually update the BMS bootstrap, maybe its a bad bug.

Take this as a lesson in Tesla ownership. Pushing to get every single release as soon as it comes out is a never ending game and sometimes comes with unwanted consequences. Eventually, owners realize this and are content with getting an update every 1-2 months even if it's not the most recent version as long as it's a stable update.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mobile service came out this AM and did a couple things. One was to address why the last update that downloaded disappeared before I could install it. Now, originally 24.7 did some funky stuff when it installed but seemed to work fine. He hooked up the laptop to the car and it showed that the install had actually failed. So he surmised that this keep the last update from happening, so he had them push 24.7. That installed then the next one came. And now I have 24.8 . Guess I will be waiting for 26.1 still.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

G0GR33N said:


> Out of curiosity, what version did you have before and what is new in this apart from Bug Fixes?
> I love the sound notification in 26.1 and can only wonder what issues they found in it as I really like this update.


I was on 24.1, so I skipped 24.7 and went to 24.8. I don't think this adds anything that I didn't have as far as announced features so just bug fixes.


----------



## GDN

Nick Peros said:


> Dealer just told me that 2018.26.x has been rolled back. 2018.24.8 is currently the latest (7/24/18 4pm PDT)


Good info on this yesterday. Teslafi didn't show the same story, but does now. Must have been something pretty serious under the cover as 26.1 seemed to be fixing most every issue reported with low level lights, etc and had fixed the bluetooth phone echo and added horn honk for lock. Plus it stopped suddenly. Loving that I got that one installed, but guess we are all waiting on one more now since they've gone back to 24.8. This morning Teslafi doesn't show any updates for 3's of any kind. Looks like they've stopped any kind of automated roll out and are handling updates on a case by case basis if someone reports a problem. Likely a new release next week to address all of the bugs from the last 4. i truly think they have to be trying to get everyone to wifi before version 9 rolls out.


----------



## GDN

Golden Gate said:


> So what does this mean for us "lucky" few that are on 26.1? We are driving around with buggy software? I see that they have indeed stop pushing it out according to TeslaFi.... it does seem to really help the Bluetooth issue but I'm worried there's another issue lurking for my drive today...


Can't be that serious or they would find a way to push us an update to fix a serious bug. Likely introduced other small bugs. I'll take it though just to get rid of the phone echo.

Do you have your car now? You should update from "reservation" in your profile. Thanks.


----------



## Reliev

@GDN it fixed the echo I noticed one thing driving last night though I wasn't able to do the auto pilot changing lanes I'm not sure if it was a fluke or not, I never had an issue with this before.


----------



## evannole

I am on 26.1. Bluetooth echo seems to be gone, and Homelink appears to be working flawlessly now. The walk away blip from the horn is a great feature. The only problem I see so far is that since receiving the update, the car seems to have a much weaker wifi signal from my home wifi while in the basement garage, and takes much longer - as much as a minute or two - to wake up via opening the app on my phone (probably because of the weaker wifi signal). The car does, however, wake up as soon as I press a door handle with my phone in my pocket.

I am considering taking my second wireless router that I use as an access point on our fourth floor down to the basement temporarily, to see if that improves the car's wireless connection and wake-up time via the app. I am frankly a bit surprised that the car suddenly has such a hard time connecting to wifi, as our primary router (an Apple Time Capsule with typically good range) is almost directly above the car, only one floor up, in built-in cabinets in our living room, and I do recall the connection in the basement being stronger while I was still on 24.x. I might also just drive over to the Tesla service center, which is only a mile or so away, and see if it can get a strong connection to their wifi.


----------



## Reliev

@evannole maybe it doesnt do well on an AP since the bandwidth is lower probably. I have a google wifi mesh I couldn't be any happier but I did notice it doesnt connect on my driveway but it did when I was in park this morning. Maybe there is a timeout now that it doesnt connect to wifi while its moving or when they fixed the scan for wifi it only works while parked? I'm not sure but that's a good observation.


----------



## Vin

I have the 26.1 update also and everything seems fine so far except auto wipers. It might be my imagination but it seems worse than before the update. It rained today and I don't think the auto wipers came on at all. I'll check later again when it rains but was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?


----------



## evannole

relidtm said:


> @evannole maybe it doesnt do well on an AP since the bandwidth is lower probably. I have a google wifi mesh I couldn't be any happier but I did notice it doesnt connect on my driveway but it did when I was in park this morning. Maybe there is a timeout now that it doesnt connect to wifi while its moving or when they fixed the scan for wifi it only works while parked? I'm not sure but that's a good observation.


@relidtm, I imagine that it's typically connecting to my main router, which is probably 20 feet and one set of ceiling joists away, rather than my AP, which is a full three floors higher. I have thought about going to a mesh wifi network (Google or other) but our current setup has generally worked pretty well, so I have been a bit reluctant to drop $200 on an upgrade that has until now not been necessary. If the car continues to have connection issues over the next couple of updates, however, perhaps I will do so!

Good observation about the car not connecting to wifi when not in Park. That makes sense to me; wifi range is typically so limited that connecting to it while in motion is liable to cause more issues than it helps.


----------



## Reliev

Yea I never noticed it before but I did this update. Mesh is the way to go I know @SoFlaModel3 has one too based on his screenshots. I picked up 3 for 220 during black Friday when it first came out. You can download a wifi scanning tool sit in your car and see if you are that curious I know Netgear makes one I used to have 2 APs around my house wasn't as smooth or as reliable as this mesh though.


----------



## PQ3

On 26.1 and I can't wake up the car when it's connected to wifi. Wakes up just fine when on LTE, so I'm not really concerned about the wifi wakeup. I'll trade off wifi wakeup for the lock beep and summon (since I didn't have any of the intermediate updates that added summon).


----------



## Benjamin Reed

Mike said:


> Could you confirm the tire rotation pattern with the tech while you are there tomorrow?
> 
> I expect it to be "fronts to back" and then "backs to opposite side front".


Sorry, didn't see this until now and he's already left, so I am not sure how he rotated them.



Brokedoc said:


> Sounds like some vehicles are needing BMS Bootloader updates. This is not able to be done OTA. Hopefully the Mobile Ranger can do the update for you. Reminds me of the "uncorked" upgrade for the S/X 75Ds which required a service call to do the software update.





Nick Peros said:


> Dealer just told me that 2018.26.x has been rolled back. 2018.24.8 is currently the latest (7/24/18 4pm PDT)


Huh, weird. I had gotten 26.1 on Monday and then I got it re-pushed 2 more times, once last night and then again this morning.

I talked to the service rep about it and he said that the BMS update was supposed to come along with 2018.24.7 and he was triggering updates to make sure it went through. He didn't make it sound like he did anything else manually while he was here. I'm pretty sure the work order he showed me just said to "confirm the software version" and didn't imply any other intervention.


----------



## Brokedoc

Last report of 26.1 installation on TeslaFi was yesterday and no older versions have been reported installed on Model 3s. I suspect a new version will be released shortly.


----------



## PQ3

Have to amend this now that I can connect over wifi. I had no issues yesterday out and about on LTE, then this morning was having issues and I associated with the fact that I was on wifi now, but that doesn't seem to be the issue. There was something else going on this morning, I guess!



PQ3 said:


> On 26.1 and I can't wake up the car when it's connected to wifi. Wakes up just fine when on LTE, so I'm not really concerned about the wifi wakeup. I'll trade off wifi wakeup for the lock beep and summon (since I didn't have any of the intermediate updates that added summon).


----------



## G0GR33N

Vin said:


> I have the 26.1 update also and everything seems fine so far except auto wipers. It might be my imagination but it seems worse than before the update. It rained today and I don't think the auto wipers came on at all. I'll check later again when it rains but was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?


Hi Vin, I have had 26.1 for a couple days now and it has been raining a lot in NJ. I have had no issues at all with the auto wipers. Dumb question but you are sure that the Auto Wipers is on, correct?


----------



## porkupan

G0GR33N said:


> I have had 26.1 for a couple days now and it has been raining a lot in NJ. I have had no issues at all with the auto wipers.


I am on 24.1, also in NJ. Not sure if one would consider it an issue, but quite often the Auto wipers seem inadequate. Several times they didn't come on quickly enough when it was starting to rain; sometimes they seem to be running at a speed that is not sufficient for the rain water to fully clear out, so I had to resort to manual speed selection.

This is off-topic in this thread, but 24.1 is certainly a chock full of bugs. I've had the console reboot on me several times for no apparent reason, the window washer fluid and brake warnings come on every other time I get into the car, the bug with the HomeLink death after use of Summon is also annoying. The concierge person at the Cherry Hill store promised quick fixes in upcoming software updates. So I can't wait for the new version to drop.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> Last report of 26.1 installation on TeslaFi was yesterday and no older versions have been reported installed on Model 3s. I suspect a new version will be released shortly.


When I get home you'll see a 2018.24.8 install


----------



## atlas310

I don't know if I did something on accident, but after the update, I have to use the key card every time to unlock/start the car. Will check when I get back to the car if I accidently toggled one of the lock preferences? Just wondering if this happened to anyone else.


----------



## littlD

Nope, Phone Key still works 99% of the time right away on 26.1 with a Pixel 2 and Battery Optimization Off.

The other 1% Middie plays possum for 5 seconds then lets me in.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> When I get home you'll see a 2018.24.8 install


As promised @Brokedoc

That's one more 24.8 then 26.1 today


----------



## raptor

LUXMAN said:


> Mobile service came out this AM and did a couple things. One was to address why the last update that downloaded disappeared before I could install it. Now, originally 24.7 did some funky stuff when it installed but seemed to work fine. He hooked up the laptop to the car and it showed that the install had actually failed. So he surmised that this keep the last update from happening, so he had them push 24.7. That installed then the next one came. And now I have 24.8 . Guess I will be waiting for 26.1 still.


How did the A pillar come out? Did they replace the cover? I have a similar issue, and am wondering if mobile tech can fix it in the field.


----------



## GDN

Stats App said:


> Version 2018.26.1 is being pushed out relatively fast (see the bottom chart).
> Graphs from: https://goo.gl/9BVR8E
> 
> View attachment 12118


26.1 came to a screeching halt yesterday. A couple of others had noted and been told and sure enough it did. And now the 24.8 release for a couple of people today.


----------



## oripaamoni

Still stuck on 2018.14.13 over here...


----------



## Drago

Vin said:


> I have the 26.1 update also and everything seems fine so far except auto wipers. It might be my imagination but it seems worse than before the update. It rained today and I don't think the auto wipers came on at all. I'll check later again when it rains but was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this?


I thought the auto wipers were slightly worse after the update, but it's hard to be sure .. my auto wipers never seemed to work properly on the old firmware either (21.9) and were almost useless


----------



## LUXMAN

raptor said:


> How did the A pillar come out? Did they replace the cover? I have a similar issue, and am wondering if mobile tech can fix it in the field.


 It came out very easily. Here is the post I made with pictures. 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-18#post-128731


----------



## Mike

Drago said:


> I thought the auto wipers were slightly worse after the update, but it's hard to be sure .. my auto wipers never seemed to work properly on the old firmware either (21.9) and were almost useless


I'm on 21.9 and my wipers are actually pretty good.

Sometimes I have to give it a tap or two to wake up the software when it's a light mist until it takes over.

My issue is the wipers "chatter" across the glass when on normal speed (Ok on fast or intermittent).


----------



## Vin

G0GR33N said:


> Hi Vin, I have had 26.1 for a couple days now and it has been raining a lot in NJ. I have had no issues at all with the auto wipers. Dumb question but you are sure that the Auto Wipers is on, correct?


Thanks for the reply. 
An update: I did drive home yesterday in pouring rain and the autowipers did come on but they were pretty inadequate most of the time. The rain filled up way past what I would have normally allowed before coming on, and most of the time the visibility was only about 50-60%. It could just be specific to my car/camera/software because I can't imagine this would be acceptable to most owners in the fleet that have auto wipers. 
I'll hope for a fix down the road and it's not a huge deal, just a little disappointing.
I do LOVE the car however and look forward to the first drive to work and end of day when I get to hop back in for the ride home


----------



## JWardell

Teslafi shows 26.1, 24.7, _and_ 24.8 installs in the last 12 hours. Strange.


----------



## slotti

Autowipers in SoCal......well, haven't used them, so cannot tell. We had a little sprinkle the week I got my car (3 months ago) and it was working back then.....no rain since then, so I cannot tell a difference.


----------



## NJturtlePower

G0GR33N said:


> Hi Vin, I have had 26.1 for a couple days now and it has been raining a lot in NJ. I have had no issues at all with the auto wipers. Dumb question but you are sure that the Auto Wipers is on, correct?


Another Jersey here and I'm still on 24.7 since my delivery 7/13.... no issues with Auto Wipers.



porkupan said:


> I am on 24.1, also in NJ. Not sure if one would consider it an issue, but quite often the Auto wipers seem inadequate. Several times they didn't come on quickly enough when it was starting to rain; sometimes they seem to be running at a speed that is not sufficient for the rain water to fully clear out, so I had to resort to manual speed selection.


This has not been my experience at all. They come on with the first decent coverage of drops, vary intensity as the rain picked up and slowed down and stopped in the same manner.


----------



## G0GR33N

Vin said:


> I do LOVE the car however and look forward to the first drive to work and end of day when I get to hop back in for the ride home


Believe me, it never gets old. I love my 45+ mile commute now and actually look forward for it every single day. Have been taking out friends and family for rides rain or shine (Roof looks *B E A U T I F U L* in the rain and gorgeous after rain..).


----------



## G0GR33N

NJturtlePower said:


> Another Jersey here and I'm still on 24.7 since my delivery 7/13.... no issues with Auto Wipers.
> 
> This has not been my experience at all. They come on with the first decent coverage of drops, vary intensity as the rain picked up and slowed down and stopped in the same manner.


Ditto!!!


----------



## porkupan

JWardell said:


> Teslafi shows 26.1, 24.7, _and_ 24.8 installs in the last 12 hours. Strange.


Is it possible these are earlier installs just registering on TeslaFi? I assume the SW version doesn't necessarily register as soon as it is installed? Could also be people who postponed the downloaded SW install for later time.

I am not on TeslaFi, so don't know how their logger works. Also, I am pretty new to the Model 3, and haven't received any SW updates yet.


----------



## porkupan

NJturtlePower said:


> This has not been my experience at all. They come on with the first decent coverage of drops, vary intensity as the rain picked up and slowed down and stopped in the same manner.


Strangely, this was my original experience with Model 3 Auto wipers. However, at other times I've been seeing much worse results. I suspect the 24.1 has major memory leaks, or lock-ups due to LTE downloads (or other causes). For example, I have experienced several times when the Google Maps doesn't update and just shows empty tiles (with full LTE signal). The software sometimes appears decidedly sluggish, and I had several spontaneous reboots.

So, with this experience, I am not surprised if the Auto wipers operate inconsistently. Every UI feature in this vehicle operates inconsistently, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Technical48

My car was delivered on July 14 with 24.7 already in place, and in the wee hours of Tuesday the 24th I got the 26.1 update. I haven't noticed any bugs, but I definitely appreciate the audible lock notification.


----------



## ig0p0g0

I got 26.1 on Monday. I played with summon but it's not happy in my driveway, too much vegetation I think.

I did have an issue with the phone key not working to start the car yesterday, but it did let me in. Odd, but may be a coincidence.

The one thing that I do think has degraded significantly is auto lane change. Before it was successful about 75% I think, now more like 25%. Could also be a sad bug on one of the sensors . Unsuccessful = push the stalk but the road line on the screen never goes dashed, and I just sit in my lane with the turn signals on annoying other drivers.


----------



## ScottCDN

Vin said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> An update: I did drive home yesterday in pouring rain and the autowipers did come on but they were pretty inadequate most of the time. The rain filled up way past what I would have normally allowed before coming on, and most of the time the visibility was only about 50-60%. It could just be specific to my car/camera/software because I can't imagine this would be acceptable to most owners in the fleet that have auto wipers.
> I'll hope for a fix down the road and it's not a huge deal, just a little disappointing.
> I do LOVE the car however and look forward to the first drive to work and end of day when I get to hop back in for the ride home


I find the wiper speeds inadequate, sometimes you'll be in between two settings, say 1 is too slow and 2 is too fast and the wipers chatter. Since its digital why not add more gradual adjustments to the scroll wheel so the user can granularly increase or reduce the speed as needed? This level of control would make for the perfect wipers in my opinion.


----------



## aronth5

ScottCDN said:


> I find the wiper speeds inadequate, sometimes you'll be in between two settings, say 1 is too slow and 2 is too fast and the wipers chatter. Since its digital why not add more gradual adjustments to the scroll wheel so the user can granularly increase or reduce the speed as needed? This level of control would
> make for the perfect wipers in my opinion.


How would the scroll wheel know it was controlling the wipers vs sound levels and speed? I would like to see a new voice command "wipers #", with the number from 1 (slow) to 5 (fastest)


----------



## Shygar

atlas310 said:


> I don't know if I did something on accident, but after the update, I have to use the key card every time to unlock/start the car. Will check when I get back to the car if I accidently toggled one of the lock preferences? Just wondering if this happened to anyone else.


I had that happen with an earlier build, 18 I think. I had to delete out my phone from the car, then go into the app and click the Forget link to unlink the phone. Then redid it. Ever since then it's worked flawlessly.


----------



## ScottCDN

EDH said:


> How would the scroll wheel know it was controlling the wipers vs sound levels and speed? I would like to see a new voice command "wipers #", with the number from 1 (slow) to 5 (fastest)


They're context sensitive so if you touch the wipers tab then scroll wheel goes to control the wipers. There could be a timeout lets say 10 seconds or something so if you have another feature using the right scroll wheel (AP, cruise control) and then control would return to that.


----------



## Stats App

GDN said:


> 26.1 came to a screeching halt yesterday. A couple of others had noted and been told and sure enough it did. And now the 24.8 release for a couple of people today.


24.8 is not new. Do you mean 26.2?


----------



## plankeye

ig0p0g0 said:


> I did have an issue with the phone key not working to start the car yesterday, but it did let me in. Odd, but may be a coincidence.


This is my main complaint about the phone key. It usually lets me in (takes a bit sometimes), but once I'm in, it won't let me drive, until I pull the phone out of my pocket and push the power button (sometimes just taking it out is enough). It seems like a bluetooth antenna placement issue or something. Although, when I was still back on 21.9 (and first couple of days with 24.7), I think it was pretty much flawless. I'm on 26.1 now and it's been pretty lousy.


----------



## GDN

Stats App said:


> 24.8 is not new. Do you mean 26.2?
> View attachment 12180


I think you are covering all SW all cars. I'm speaking strictly for the 3. 26.2 has not hit any 3 that is known and truly since 26.1 has come to a halt. There are a few reports of 24.8 being installed @LUXMAN and @SoFlaModel3 both got it yesterday after it was reported that 26.1 had some to a stop.


----------



## Bernard

EDH said:


> How would the scroll wheel know it was controlling the wipers vs sound levels and speed? I would like to see a new voice command "wipers #", with the number from 1 (slow) to 5 (fastest)


I'd prefer a voice command to switch the wheel between volume control and wiper control, as I'd much rather control volume/channel or wiper speed/frequency with the wheel than through voice.


----------



## JeopardE

My coworker got 26.2 on his car yesterday.

Meanwhile I'm still here, stuck on 21.9 ...


----------



## Bernard

plankeye said:


> This is my main complaint about the phone key. It usually lets me in (takes a bit sometimes), but once I'm in, it won't let me drive, until I pull the phone out of my pocket and push the power button (sometimes just taking it out is enough). It seems like a bluetooth antenna placement issue or something. Although, when I was still back on 21.9 (and first couple of days with 24.7), I think it was pretty much flawless. I'm on 26.1 now and it's been pretty lousy.


I am on 21.9 (no sign of updates yet) and bluetooth connectivity works only inside the car and sometimes within 1 ft outside. Not a huge problem when LTE works, as I walk to the car, I pull out my phone, wake it up, and use the Tesla app to unlock the car (takes a confirmation step -- "are you sure you want to unlock your car remotely?"). Once I have the door opened and get in the car, the Bluetooth connection gets esatblished automatically and so I can drive the car. Automatic lock works, since when I am in the car, the phone stays paired up and so walking away works (it takes about 2 steps ;-) 
However, Hawaii has poor LTE coverage, so the app becomes useless for unlocking whenever the car is parked in an area with poor LTE signal -- I have to have the card with me at all times, just in case.

The Tesla app is great, but having to use the app to lock and unlock is much less practical than using a fob (a phone make for a bloody huge fob ;-) or physical key. Bluetooth sounded like a decent idea in theory, but from the beginning I thought it was a mistake -- because it might not work well at all (as in my case) or work altogether too well (and unlock your car while you are still some reasonable distance away). It also suffers from the major problem that, if you walk away without the phone, the car stays unlocked -- all of use occasionally forget our phone in the car -- and if you actually want to leave your phone in the car (e.g., you drove to the beach to go for a swim and don't want your phone lying around on the beach), then you must remember to turn off bluetooth (or the phone).

An old-fashioned metal key would solve a lot of these problems -- it always works, plus it's small and has nothing that can be damaged by water, so I can put it safely in my swim trunks when I go to the beach... (Now I have to lock my powered-off phone in the car, put the Tesla card in a waterproof plastic, and put that in a closable pocket in my swim trunks.)

Since I can't have that, my request to Tesla is to work on a locking system based on a retinal or finger scan using the door camera! (These cameras have poor resolution, but they can take a couple dozen pictures or more to resolve sufficient detail.)


----------



## PNWmisty

Justmurr said:


> Love the lock confirm sound too... the subtle little [beep] of the horn.


I was hoping the lock confirmation sound would be subtle! So many cars sound obnoxious.


----------



## Brokedoc

GDN said:


> I think you are covering all SW all cars. I'm speaking strictly for the 3. 26.2 has not hit any 3 that is known and truly since 26.1 has come to a halt there are a few reports of 24.8 being installed @LUXMAN and @SoFlaModel3 both goth it yesterday after it was reported that 26.1 had some to a stop.


Fun Fact (p.s. I LOVE TeslaFi!!!!)

I don't think any Model 3s are getting passively updated FW for now. It appears that FW installs are only happening if pushed by a technician.

Today:
.26.1
3 new cars on TeslaFi but none were new installs on pre-registered TeslaFi cars. They were all new cars and likely had the FW installed previously and their owners signed up for TeslaFi today.
.24.8
7 new cars on TeslaFi but only 2 were installs. The other 5 were new subscribers of TeslaFi (all new cars)
.24.7
5 new cars on TeslaFi but only 2 were installs. The other 3 were new subscribers with somewhat new cars (500-800 mi on their odo)
Interestingly, all 5 cars showing up today for 24.7 have VIN 31XXX or 32XXX (possibly specific to a bootstrap version or other variation specific to that VIN range?)

I think this bodes for an stable update just around the corner that Tesla is about to blast out. They likely thought that 26.1 was that update but It needed a little more tweaking.


----------



## GDN

JOUL3S said:


> My coworker got 26.2 on his car yesterday.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still here, stuck on 21.9 ...


On a 3? Confirmed? It could be, but no registered TeslaFi cars have it nor other reports here. Would be one of the first installs on a 3.


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> I'm not sure if or when we'll ever see the whole coast to coast drive. It frankly scares me a bit, but do hope Elon/Tesla can pull it off to make some believers.




Is this Coast to Coast drive supposed to be autonomous without any human aboard or just without human interaction?

In either case, it's an opportunity for either very good publicity or potentially really bad publicity. I would like it if some Internet Tesla haters ganged up on the car (if the stunt had advance public notice) and tried to cause it to crash but were foiled by the cars abilities. And they ended up getting caught and outed as short-sellers trying to harm Tesla.

OK, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## JeopardE

GDN said:


> On a 3? Confirmed? It could be, but no registered TeslaFi cars have it nor other reports here. Would be one of the first installs on a 3.


He showed me the firmware version on his phone app, so yes confirmed.


----------



## jsanford

Got the update Monday. The car gives a gentle toot when locking—quieter than the stock horn on a moped—but my blue tooth integration with telephone calls has an issue. I can initiate calls via voice commands, and they can hear me, but callers are not piped to the speakers. My Pixel with Android 8.1 integrated calls with no issues before the update.


----------



## plankeye

jsanford said:


> Got the update Monday. The car gives a gentle toot when locking-quieter than the stock horn on a moped-but my blue tooth integration with telephone calls has an issue. I can initiate calls via voice commands, and they can hear me, but callers are not piped to the speakers. My Pixel with Android 8.1 integrated calls with no issues before the update.


My Oneplus 5 (Android 8.1) is working fine on Bluetooth calls, and I'm on 26.1.


----------



## ig0p0g0

PNWmisty said:


> Is this Coast to Coast drive supposed to be autonomous without any human aboard or just without human interaction?
> 
> In either case, it's an opportunity for either very good publicity or potentially really bad publicity.


My guess is, there will be many coast to coast runs that happen before this official one, that we never hear about. If I were a betting man, which I am, I would say they are already happening (with attentive supervision). The tech has been around for a few years (see, darpa challenge). It's just not flawless and has needed cumbersome hardware, like roof mounted cameras and lidar. I'm sure Tesla is keenly aware that this has to go perfectly.

If this does happen, it has to be with a driver. Few states are even thinking of allowing driverless cars.


----------



## ig0p0g0

ig0p0g0 said:


> The one thing that I do think has degraded significantly is auto lane change.


Gotta eat me humble pie, this was user error. I think I disabled lane change while playing with summon. Works perfectly!

I also had a crystal clear phone conversation yesterday.


----------



## GDN

ig0p0g0 said:


> My guess is, there will be many coast to coast runs that happen before this official one, that we never hear about. If I were a betting man, which I am, I would say they are already happening (with attentive supervision). The tech has been around for a few years (see, darpa challenge). It's just not flawless and has needed cumbersome hardware, like roof mounted cameras and lidar. I'm sure Tesla is keenly aware that this has to go perfectly.
> 
> If this does happen, it has to be with a driver. Few states are even thinking of allowing driverless cars.


I figure you are right a lot of that testing going on now, but don't they have to have a states permission to do this kind of testing, even with a driver behind the wheel to take over. So maybe a lot of instate testing going on, but don't think they can get too far coast to coast yet, even with testing. Just goes to say though they should be able to do most anything they need within one state, they'll just get a new destination some day.


----------



## ig0p0g0

GDN said:


> I figure you are right a lot of that testing going on now, but don't they have to have a states permission to do this kind of testing, even with a driver behind the wheel to take over.


I actually don't know what's allowed or not allowed with a driver behind the wheel. Legally, the difference between EAP with an attentive driver and FSD with an attentive driver seems like a thin and blurry line.


----------



## iChris93

ig0p0g0 said:


> I actually don't know what's allowed or not allowed with a driver behind the wheel. Legally, the difference between EAP with an attentive driver and FSD with an attentive driver seems like a thin and blurry line.


Might be a hands on wheel thing.


----------



## ig0p0g0

iChris93 said:


> Might be a hands on wheel thing.


True, I think that's still required. A coast to coast drive with hands on the wheel would not be very convincing.


----------



## aquadoggie

JOUL3S said:


> My coworker got 26.2 on his car yesterday.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still here, stuck on 21.9 ...


I'm on 18.3. How's life in the future?


----------



## Vistan

All of a sudden, today my Model 3 has started to "beep" twice when unlocking and once when locking. I don't think it's the horn; it's more an electronic sound. I'm still running 21.9, though a couple of days ago, the car said it had a new download ready to install, which I started. A couple of hours later, there was no new system, no indication of a download, no nothing. I also did not get any phone notices of the download being available. What's happening?

Vistan


----------



## AndyN

2018.*26.3* trickling out to 2x Model 3's on teslafi over the last hour ... fingers crossed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

AndyN said:


> 2018.*26.3* trickling out to 2x Model 3's on teslafi over the last hour ... fingers crossed.


New thread live already 

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-2018-26-3-be4b11e-7-27-18.7907/


----------



## NR4P

aquadoggie said:


> I'm on 18.3. How's life in the future?


I would be all over Tesla for not providing all the new features. Unless it's a hardware issue since you have an early car. But then again, I would still be all over them.

26.3 is now out and there is a new thread on that.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

So I had 26.1 pushed out and it started and then said could not complete. So got it again and same result. Service Center says come in and we will watch it update. Whoops! Same result! So they say we gotta find out about this and we will call you. That night (always start at midnight) I charged to 186 and, of course, the start time, end time and miles show up on my Iphone when I get up. I go out to the car and there is 179 miles showing. Where the heck is my 7 miles????? Service center opens at 8 AM and at 8:01 I get a call saying they have determined that my SD card is bad. SD card! They tell me that Tesla firmware updates are done exactly the same as cell phones which down loads updates into memory and THEN the update begins, which I knew! 

HERE IS WHAT I THINK (and I'm sticking to it). The 7 miles I lost between 2:30 AM and sometime later, the Tesla Technician Gods analyzed my car and found the problem. The SD card is, of course, a memory card and it has arrived and will be installed Saturday July 28th along with the firmware update. I'll be beeping sometime in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bill Hoffer said:


> So I had 26.1 pushed out and it started and then said could not complete. So got it again and same result. Service Center says come in and we will watch it update. Whoops! Same result! So they say we gotta find out about this and we will call you. That night (always start at midnight) I charged to 186 and, of course, the start time, end time and miles show up on my Iphone when I get up. I go out to the car and there is 179 miles showing. Where the heck is my 7 miles????? Service center opens at 8 AM and at 8:01 I get a call saying they have determined that my SD card is bad. SD card! They tell me that Tesla firmware updates are done exactly the same as cell phones which down loads updates into memory and THEN the update begins, which I knew!
> 
> HERE IS WHAT I THINK (and I'm sticking to it). The 7 miles I lost between 2:30 AM and sometime later, the Tesla Technician Gods analyzed my car and found the problem. The SD card is, of course, a memory card and it has arrived and will be installed Saturday July 28th along with the firmware update. I'll be beeping sometime in the morning!!!!!!


I wouldn't bother this update was pulled 26.3 is already out.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I wouldn't bother this update was pulled 26.3 is already out.


Yes, I know and I will get the lastest. Thanks


----------



## slotti

I had the same issue with the memory card last week. Finally got 26.1 on Monday.


----------



## fusor2000

I am still on 21.9. When do you think I might be updated to the new firmware?


----------



## littlD

fusor2000 said:


> I am still on 21.9. When do you think I might be updated to the new firmware?


To be sure, updates are not rolled out to all cars at the same time.

You can always go to your Service Center and ask them to push it. You'll get it within 24 hours. But, I've learned that waiting usually means you benefit from a small group of other owners working through any bugs.

From my experience, you may wait a month or more from your last update, but it's certainly not just determined by time. Your connectivity on the AT&T cellular network the car uses affects it too.

At least, once you get 2018.24.X or later, you can add your Model 3 to your own WiFi at home!


----------



## fusor2000

littlD said:


> To be sure, updates are not rolled out to all cars at the same time.
> 
> You can always go to your Service Center and ask them to push it. You'll get it within 24 hours. But, I've learned that waiting usually means you benefit from a small group of other owners working through any bugs.
> 
> From my experience, you may wait a month or more from your last update, but it's certainly not just determined by time. Your connectivity on the AT&T cellular network the car uses affects it too.
> 
> At least, once you get 2018.24.X or later, you can add your Model 3 to your own WiFi at home!


Thank you. Called service, stated they will push it out in Monday. We shall see.


----------



## CrunchyLumpia

Since I've been on this firmware, I've noticed that my vampire drain has been a lot more. Just this past weekend, I lost about 10 miles of range. I am not running any third party apps like Tezlab, so I'm not certain what else could be the issue. Anyone else experiencing the same type of drain?


----------



## G0GR33N

CrunchyLumpia said:


> Since I've been on this firmware, I've noticed that my vampire drain has been a lot more. Just this past weekend, I lost about 10 miles of range. I am not running any third party apps like Tezlab, so I'm not certain what else could be the issue. Anyone else experiencing the same type of drain?


I think it is because of the excessive heat. By any chance do you have "Cabin Overheat Protection" on with AC? And is the weather getting too hot during the day? If your answer is yes to both the questions, then it is a feature keeping your car cool . I am on this version and hot days I do loose quiet a few miles.


----------



## Reliev

I'm in Florida garaged and I'm losing about ~1-3 miles a day vs 1 but I have overheat protection on non-ac mode


----------



## Mike

CrunchyLumpia said:


> Since I've been on this firmware, I've noticed that my vampire drain has been a lot more. Just this past weekend, I lost about 10 miles of range. I am not running any third party apps like Tezlab, so I'm not certain what else could be the issue. Anyone else experiencing the same type of drain?


I just got 26.3 about six hours ago (from 21.9) and I can already tell my vampire drain has gone up, plus I now have a constant background "fan" (?) type noise, even with car and phone off.........

My cabin overheat is off.........


----------



## PNWmisty

relidtm said:


> I'm in Florida garaged and I'm losing about ~1-3 miles a day vs 1 but I have overheat protection on non-ac mode


On very hot days, don't assume you will use less electricity with A/C off (fan only) vs. A/C on. The variable speed A/C compressor motor will run at the most efficient speed and cycle off as soon as the target temperature is reached. The fan only method just blows hot air into the cabin and may run a lot longer without A/C on if it's really hot out.

I think the Fan only mode is likely better for moderate temperatures when the car is sitting in full sun (like under 85 degrees or so). This allows the fan to periodically blow the hot air out and replace it with cooler ambient air. In really hot weather the A/C compressor might make it more efficient by running for a much shorter period of time.


----------



## CrunchyLumpia

G0GR33N said:


> I think it is because of the excessive heat. By any chance do you have "Cabin Overheat Protection" on with AC? And is the weather getting too hot during the day? If your answer is yes to both the questions, then it is a feature keeping your car cool . I am on this version and hot days I do loose quiet a few miles.


The car was mainly parked in the garage and Cabin Overheat Protection turned off. I'll keep an eye on it more and see if it gets any worse. I was on 24.7 and the drain was only around 2-3 miles per day.


----------



## aquadoggie

fusor2000 said:


> Thank you. Called service, stated they will push it out in Monday. We shall see.


I called service and they said there is nothing they can do. Updates go out by VIN. Well that seems like some crap, considering I'm still on 18.3. Should I just bring it in and be like, fix it?


----------



## CrunchyLumpia

aquadoggie said:


> I called service and they said there is nothing they can do. Updates go out by VIN. Well that seems like some crap, considering I'm still on 18.3. Should I just bring it in and be like, fix it?


Have you tried email a different service center? That is what I did and the last two times I've asked via email they sent the OTA the same day. Granted, I'm like 150+ miles from the closet service center


----------



## SoFlaModel3

aquadoggie said:


> I called service and they said there is nothing they can do. Updates go out by VIN. Well that seems like some crap, considering I'm still on 18.3. Should I just bring it in and be like, fix it?


I've been told updates can take upwards of 2-3 months to make it fleetwide.


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I've been told updates can take upwards of 2-3 months to make it fleetwide.


Yes. And if Tesla thinks the most recent updates are not fully ready for prime-time, I'm willing to wait. I still feel impatient (because of course I want it) but I'm a fan of software that is stable and solid and have confidence it will roll out widely as soon as it's ready for wide release.

It could be tomorrow or it could be in a few weeks, in any case, it's definitely something to look forward to!


----------



## Adam Banton

iChris93 said:


> Who knows if I will even take delivery on Wednesday. I still need my MVPA and there's no saying when I'll get it.


 Did you get it?


----------



## iChris93

Adam Banton said:


> Did you get it?


Yes! Today is our one week anniversary. The car is currently at the spa for window tinting.


----------

